# Ho sbagliato, ma ...



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Buonasera a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ad un forum...non mi era mai capitato prima. Ho bisogno di confrontarmi sulla seguente situazione. Circa un anno fà ho tradito mio marito con un collega. Una storia durata poco più di un mese e questo perchè entrambi avevamo famiglia e non avevamo alcuna intenzione di continuare rischiando di metterle in discussione. Mio marito ha comunque scoperto tutto e facendo le sue valutazioni ha deciso di perdonarmi.
Le cose filerebbero liscie se non fosse che da quando è successo la mia vita è commissariata da lui:
- il mio cellulare è a sua completa disposizione per controllare telefonate in entrata e uscita, nonchè le relative durate, e per controllare sms (addirittura è riuscito a recuperare parte di sms che erano stati cancellati dal mio cellulare);
- ha distrutto tutti i miei cd musicali sospettando che qualcuno me lo avesse regalato il collega;
- ha letto le mie agende degli ultimi 2/3 anni;
- fa incursioni improvvise al lavoro;
- ha la password della mia mail del lavoro;
- ha la mia password di facebook;
- ha la mia password della mail personale;
- controlla tutte le mie tratte telepass;
- controlla la mia navigazione internet;
- devo "chiedergli" di poter andare alle cene di lavoro, di partecipare a riunioni o ogni tipo di evento dove posso incontrare il mio collega (ed ovviamente la risposta è sempre negativa);
- ha voluto che iniziassimo un percorso di terapia di coppia.
Insomma non ho più una vita privata, ogni mio pensiero è a sua totale disposizione. 
Ovviamente con il mio collega io non "devo" avere alcun rapporto nè di lavoro, nè di amicizia. Per fortuna lavoriamo in sedi diverse. Spesso disertare le cene che si organizzano mi dispiace perchè così facendo mi isolo anche dal resto dei colleghi.
Mio marito mi ha anche detto che un eventuale trasferimento per un avanzamento di carriera dovrà essere da me rifiutato se ciò comporta che io debba andare presso la sua sede.
Allora io chiedo: HO SBAGLIATO, LO SO'....HO CHIESTO UMILMENTE PERDONO, HO PIANTO, MI SONO DISPERATA, ERO DISPOSTA AD ACCETTARE OGNI SUA DECISINE......... ma posso sopportare tutto quello che sto subendo? Ribadisco che la relazione è durata poco più di un mese e se fosse durata anni?
La cosa che stasera mi ha fatto perdere la pazienza è l'ennesima cena a cui non "posso" andare e per cui dovrò inventare una scusa. NON SOPPORTO di dover chiedere il permesso e tantomeno NON SOPPORTO che lui si offenda perchè io avrei piacere ad andarci...ci sono altri colleghi mica è una cena intima solo noi due!!!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ad un forum...non mi era mai capitato prima. Ho bisogno di confrontarmi sulla seguente situazione. Circa un anno fà ho tradito mio marito con un collega. Una storia durata poco più di un mese e questo perchè entrambi avevamo famiglia e non avevamo alcuna intenzione di continuare rischiando di metterle in discussione. Mio marito ha comunque scoperto tutto e facendo le sue valutazioni ha deciso di perdonarmi.
> Le cose filerebbero liscie se non fosse che da quando è successo la mia vita è commissariata da lui:
> - il mio cellulare è a sua completa disposizione per controllare telefonate in entrata e uscita, nonchè le relative durate, e per controllare sms (addirittura è riuscito a recuperare parte di sms che erano stati cancellati dal mio cellulare);
> - ha distrutto tutti i miei cd musicali sospettando che qualcuno me lo avesse regalato il collega;
> ...



Questo non è perdono. Lui non ti ha perdonata minimamente.
Che devo dirti..lascialo? Vedi tu...


----------



## Leda (17 Febbraio 2012)

Relazione durata un mese e sei riuscita a farti beccare? Beh, o sei molto sbadata tu o tuo marito era paranoico già prima dell'incidente, direi...

Comunque sì, sta esagerando.


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo non è perdono. Lui non ti ha perdonata minimamente.
> Che devo dirti..lascialo? Vedi tu...


bhè comunque lui non le ha messo il braccialetto elettronico per controllarla, forse si è dimenticato?
scusa la battuta, ma nemmeno ad alcatraz si è così controllati.
benvenuta


----------



## elena_ (17 Febbraio 2012)

mah...e meno male che ha deciso di perdonarti...
mi chiedo cosa avrebbe fatto se avesse deciso di non perdonarti eh?

io 
se annusassi solo da lontano per me una cosa come questa
scapperei via a gambe levate il più lontano possibile

tu
da circa un anno in questa situazione...mah...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Cara amica il  comportamento di tuo marito anche se forse eccessivo e' comprensibile.
Il fatto e' che lui si sente insicuro e questa cosa credo che gli derivi dal tradimento.
Ma é anche giusto che tu abbia una tua vita sociale, e la tua privacy, prova a parlargli.... Certo frequentare il collega la vddo dura da accettare....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> mah...e meno male che ha deciso di perdonarti...
> mi chiedo cosa avrebbe fatto se avesse deciso di non perdonarti eh?
> 
> io
> ...




ed infatti è insopportabile, credimi!!!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> bhè comunque lui non le ha messo il braccialetto elettronico per controllarla, forse si è dimenticato?
> scusa la battuta, ma nemmeno ad alcatraz si è così controllati.
> benvenuta


Grazie per il benvenuta! E per la battuta...no no...anzi...mi sa che fra poco glielo mette. Ne starà cercando uno satellitare...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara amica il  comportamento di tuo marito anche se forse eccessivo e' comprensibile.
> Il fatto e' che lui si sente insicuro e questa cosa credo che gli derivi dal tradimento.
> Ma é anche giusto che tu abbia una tua vita sociale, e la tua privacy, prova a parlargli.... Certo frequentare il collega la vddo dura da accettare....


io non gli chiedo di frequentarlo...ci mancherebbe!!! Ma almeno andare ad una cena tra colleghi (dove ci sarà anche lui, certo!!! ma mica solo lui!!!) Secondo voi è il caso che mi impunti e decida di andarci comunque nonostante lui sia contrario?


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ed infatti è insopportabile, credimi!!!!


Sei indipendente economicamente?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei indipendente economicamente?


assolutamente sì!!!!


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei indipendente economicamente?


questa sera sono in vena lievemente ( anzi molto) cinica, ma non è che lui l'ha perdonata, perchè una separazione gli sarebbe costata troppo in termini economici?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei indipendente economicamente?


per mia immensa fortuna........sì.


----------



## elena_ (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ed infatti è insopportabile, credimi!!!!


ti credo nella maniera più assoluta
e ribadisco che io in una situazione simile non ci resisterei

ma tu sei tu eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> questa sera sono in vena lievemente ( anzi molto) cinica, ma non è che lui l'ha perdonata, perchè una separazione gli sarebbe costata troppo in termini economici?



Io aggiungerei anche in termine di immagine...sai la famiglia!!! gli amici!!!!
Quindi secondo te non mi affatto perdonata?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Io penso che già giusto che tu abbia la tua vita privata, pero' credo che sia altrettanto giusto che questa vita sociale escluda il collega....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Quindi secondo voi, spezzo la catena e prendo il volo.....cioè semplicemente vado alla cena??? Forse così capirà che sta esagerando!!! Del resto se ogni cosa che m'impone abbasso la testa......cosa devo aspettarmi in futuro? anche se credo vivamente che peggio di così non si possa andare .............


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ma lui ti chiede espressamente di essere controllata?
Sai i primi tempi ci potrebbe anche stare che lui sta in guardia, ma un anno e' troppo...
Ma tu gli dai sicurezze? Gli dai modo di dubitare?


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei anche in termine di immagine...sai la famiglia!!! gli amici!!!!
> Quindi secondo te non mi affatto perdonata?


per alcune persone l'immagine che si mostra al mondo esterno è importantissima, si può essere anche per questo motivo oltre quello economico
se ti ha perdonata non so dirlo, forse lo potrai scoprire tu attraverso la terapia che state affrontando insieme
P.S: puoi mettere una sigla al posto del non registrato? giusto per non fare confusione con gli interventi


----------



## stellina (17 Febbraio 2012)

per me, ma è una mia personalissima opinione, non so se ti ha perdonato ma so che non ti stima molto e soprattutto non ha minimamente fiducia in te.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi secondo voi, spezzo la catena e prendo il volo.....cioè semplicemente vado alla cena??? Forse così capirà che sta esagerando!!! Del resto se ogni cosa che m'impone abbasso la testa......cosa devo aspettarmi in futuro? anche se credo vivamente che peggio di così non si possa andare .............


Alla cena quanti sareste?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io penso che già giusto che tu abbia la tua vita privata, pero' credo che sia altrettanto giusto che questa vita sociale escluda il collega....



Sono d'accordo con te...ed infatti non lo sto considerando come un amico con cui uscire, con cui confidarsi, con cui chattare,con cui andare a ballare, con cui andare al cinema....è solo un collega con cui, insieme ad altri 6/7 colleghi, andarsi a mangiare una pizza una volta ogni tanto.......chiedo troppo secondo te?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla cena quanti sareste?



6/7


----------



## Leda (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ma il punto della questione è vedere o meno il collega per te?
Non ti pesa di più che ogni tuo movimento, reale e virtuale, sia controllato?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

*r*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> 6/7



A me darebbe fastidio..... 
Ma lui ti vieta anche altre uscite con altri amici?


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma lui ti chiede espressamente di essere controllata?
> Sai i primi tempi ci potrebbe anche stare che lui sta in guardia, ma un anno e' troppo...
> Ma tu gli dai sicurezze? Gli dai modo di dubitare?



ha voluto tutte le mie password e mi ha chiesto di non bloccare il cellulare.
Infatti all'inizio non ho fatto obiezioni, ma adesso mi sono rotta.....soprattutto perchè continua a vietarmi delle cose!
Se non gli dessi sicurezza mi avrebbe messo dietro un investigatore o piazzato delle cimici.....ne sono sicura!!!


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ma il punto della questione è vedere o meno il collega per te?
> Non ti pesa di più che ogni tuo movimento, reale e virtuale, sia controllato?



Alla cena vorrei andare anche se il collega non ci fosse, quindi presumo proprio di no!!!
Certo che mi pesa....mi pesa dover chiedere "posso"...ho sbagliato, lo sò, ma .....

andando alla cena non è che possa succedere chissà cosa!!!!


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

ecco l'ennesimo controllo........mio marito ha scoperto che ero nel forum e si è messo a rispondermi.......da alcune risposte l'ho sgamato...........

è vita questa?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> ecco l'ennesimo controllo........mio marito ha scoperto che ero nel forum e si è messo a rispondermi.......da alcune risposte l'ho sgamato...........
> 
> è vita questa?


Mi permetto di precisare che a mia moglie non nego nulla può fare quello che vuole e frequentare qualunque persona a
È giusto che abbia la sua vita sociale e i suoi spazi...
In merito al controllo le ho detto che può cabiare tutte le sue password e quindi quello che scrive e' impreciso.
le ho solo chiesto (e questo si mi preme) di non sentirsi e uscire con quella persona credo che sia il minimo....


----------



## Leda (17 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> ecco l'ennesimo controllo........mio marito ha scoperto che ero nel forum e si è messo a rispondermi.......da alcune risposte l'ho sgamato...........
> 
> è vita questa?




Spero per te (e per voi) che tu ti stia sbagliando, altrimenti è evidente che lui sta perdendo il controllo e il senso della misura. Se ti sbagli, invece, lo stai perdendo tu. Niente di buono in ogni caso. Urge un break, respirare, riprendere a ragionare e poi si vede il da farsi.


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ma questa discussione è vera o è uno scherzo? mi sorge il dubbio
tante parole: controllo, password ecc. ecc., ma la parola *amore *non l'ha scritta nessuno dei due ( sempre che la discussione sia vera), meditate, meditiamo


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Spero per te (e per voi) che tu ti stia sbagliando, altrimenti è evidente che lui sta perdendo il controllo e il senso della misura. Se ti sbagli, invece, lo stai perdendo tu. Niente di buono in ogni caso. Urge un break, respirare, riprendere a ragionare e poi si vede il da farsi.




L'intervento diretto di mio marito nel forum ti fà capire che non mi sbagliavo.......era proprio lui a scrivermi!!!


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma questa discussione è vera o è uno scherzo? mi sorge il dubbio
> tante parole: controllo, password ecc. ecc., ma la parola *amore *non l'ha scritta nessuno dei due ( sempre che la discussione sia vera), meditate, meditiamo


:up:


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma questa discussione è vera o è uno scherzo? mi sorge il dubbio
> tante parole: controllo, password ecc. ecc., ma la parola *amore *non l'ha scritta nessuno dei due ( sempre che la discussione sia vera), meditate, meditiamo




Posso assicurarti che è verissima................è tutta la mia vita che sta diventando un incubo!!! Ed il fatto che mio marito abbia gettato la maschera confermando che fosse lui a scrivermi me ne dà conferma!


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma questa discussione è vera o è uno scherzo? mi sorge il dubbio
> tante parole: controllo, password ecc. ecc., ma la parola *amore *non l'ha scritta nessuno dei due ( sempre che la discussione sia vera), meditate, meditiamo



A me fa pensare a Niko74


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> Posso assicurarti che è verissima................è tutta la mia vita che sta diventando un incubo!!! Ed il fatto che mio marito abbia gettato la maschera confermando che fosse lui a scrivermi me ne dà conferma!


Ok, è una storia vera, ma l'argomento amore non lo citi ancora e questo fa riflettere (opinione personale naturalmente)


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> A me fa pensare a Niko74


Non conosco la storia di Niko74, però questa vicenda mi sembra una bufala (senza offesa): i 2 coniugi si punzecchiano su un  forum, e non lasciano il pc per mettersi a parlare, bho? 
ma ogni persona è un mondo a se


----------



## Leda (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ma mollare le tastiere e dialogare faccia a faccia come due persone normali no?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> A me fa pensare a Niko74


Scusate sono intervenuto perche‘ conosco il forum e tante volte ho chiesto a lei di scriverci.
Pero' ora vi chedo se secondo voi e‘ accettabile che lei esca e continui a vedersi col collega.
Io non le ho negato nulla le ho solo chiesto di chiudere con lui se tiene a me...
Quindi per me puo' uscire con chi vuole ma mi da fastidio se vede lui.

In merito al controllo non ho mai fatto niente in passato, prima del tradimento....
Ed ora dopo mesi le ho detto che e' giusto che abbia la sua privacy.


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ok, è una storia vera, ma l'argomento amore non lo citi ancora e questo fa riflettere (opinione personale naturalmente)




Hai ragione!!! Arrivata a questo punto.... fà riflettere anche me!!!
E allora mi chiedo: "si può amare il proprio aguzzino???" Ovviamente la mia domanda è fortemente provocatoria e al tempo stesso sdrammatizza la mia tensione!!!


Io amo mio marito altrimenti non avrei accettato e sopportato il "controllo" durato un anno, ma se dopo le mie sicurezze, la mia sottomissione, le mie rinunce.....lui ancora continua a chiedere, a pretendere ..........mi chiedo se sia lui ad amare me. Ripeto.......sò di aver sbagliato, ma chiedere esageratamente di rimodulare tutta la mia vita lontano da quella persona mi pare troppo.....anche perchè ribadisco è solo una cena tra colleghi, lui ci sarà ma come ci saranno anche altri.......e sono incontri sporadici (la media di una cena ogni 3/4 mesi).
Sono io che esagero o è lui che ha perso il controllo?


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Niko74, però questa vicenda mi sembra una bufala (senza offesa): i 2 coniugi si punzecchiano su un  forum, e non lasciano il pc per mettersi a parlare, bho?
> ma ogni persona è un mondo a se



FORSE HO SBAGLIATO IO A BUTTARE NIKO in questa storia e gli chiedo scusa.

ma qua c'e' qualcuno che bara.


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Niko74, però questa vicenda mi sembra una bufala (senza offesa): i 2 coniugi si punzecchiano su un  forum, e non lasciano il pc per mettersi a parlare, bho?
> ma ogni persona è un mondo a se




magari per me fosse una bufala.......ed invece, purtroppo, è la mia vita.........

NON C'E' PEGGIOR SORDO DI CHI NON VUOL SENTIRE....ma secondo te le cose che ho scritto non ho già provato a farle capire a mio marito? Non c'è verso.....lui si ostina a voler ragione a tutti i costi. 
E' drastico, secondo lui io ho sbagliato con quella persona pertanto per me deve essere morta e sepolta.........


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

*DLIN DLON*

Il Bologna ne fa 3 a S. Siro: Inter a terra ahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

*vi ricordate di me?*

da sei anni amante di donna sposata ed il marito ha scoperto tutto?..stessa solfa...beh con in più insulti e minacce a lei ( ovviamente sono scontati quelli indirizzati a me ok...un periodo piu lungo...). io penso che questo del controllo totale sia quanto di meno possa esserci di simile ad una relazione umana, di amicizia e figuriamoci di amore (ogni dettaglio: quante volte l'avete fatto, dove, in che posizioni...etc). e non capisco come si possa ristabilire qualcosa su queste basi....il perdono? la confessione?....ci sono limiti invalicabili all'individualità..cosa serve voler sapere tutto di quello che e' stato e di quello che sara'.
al consultorio non ti hanno detto niente di questa situazione.?..la "mia" lei ci e andata ed hanno sottolineato l'impossibilita' di continuare cosi ed ora vorrebbero magari parlare anche con il marito (lui si rifiuta...mettere in piazza i panni sporchi e le corna che potrebbero vedersi)...per aiutarli a vedere che cammino intraprendere
detto questo...lei (la  moglie, mia amante) sta molto male...io anche (si, vorrei continuare a vederla...ma non credo che nel tema di questo post c'entri particolarmente,,,se fossi solo suo amico probabilmente le direi la stessa cosa....anzi nella mia posizione di corresponsabile esito a dichiarare apertamente le mie preferenze speranze)...ma si tratta dei limiti invalicabili della libertà (della tranquillità, dell'in dividualità, etc.etc.)...anch'io direi....mollalo....(come lo direi alla mia amante...probabilmente ex se va avanti cosi).


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate sono intervenuto perche‘ conosco il forum e tante volte ho chiesto a lei di scriverci.
> Pero' ora vi chedo se secondo voi e‘ accettabile che lei esca e continui a vedersi col collega.
> Io non le ho negato nulla le ho solo chiesto di chiudere con lui se tiene a me...
> Quindi per me puo' uscire con chi vuole ma mi da fastidio se vede lui.
> ...


Mi farebbe molto piacere sapere diletta nico74 o claudio cosa ne pensano?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ad un forum...non mi era mai capitato prima. Ho bisogno di confrontarmi sulla seguente situazione. Circa un anno fà ho tradito mio marito con un collega. Una storia durata poco più di un mese e questo perchè entrambi avevamo famiglia e non avevamo alcuna intenzione di continuare rischiando di metterle in discussione. Mio marito ha comunque scoperto tutto e facendo le sue valutazioni ha deciso di perdonarmi.
> Le cose filerebbero liscie se non fosse che da quando è successo la mia vita è commissariata da lui:
> - il mio cellulare è a sua completa disposizione per controllare telefonate in entrata e uscita, nonchè le relative durate, e per controllare sms (addirittura è riuscito a recuperare parte di sms che erano stati cancellati dal mio cellulare);
> - ha distrutto tutti i miei cd musicali sospettando che qualcuno me lo avesse regalato il collega;
> ...


Pur essendo un tradito che ha scoperto la storia della moglie in tempi molto brevi (non dopo un mese ma circa 3) non trovo corretto il comportamento di tuo marito io non ho mai impedito di fare nulla a mia moglie nemmeno nell'immediato.
Diciamo che capisco il fatto che voglia controllarti però il modo in cui lo fa è eccessivo. Mia moglie sa che controllo (anche se ormai sempre di meno) però faccio senza disturbarla...ma non lo faccio per tenerla in gabbia ma solo per sapere si prende ancora gioco di me.
Insomma chiedere password e tutto il resto a sua disposizione e impedirti di fare qualsiasi cosa non serve a nulla secondo me.

Ma da quanto tempo tuo marito ha scoperto? Non mi pare di averlo letto e se magari sono pochi mesi ci può stare che sia un pò paranoico....poi la cosa diminuisce.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

*vabbe'*

OK, a questo punto vado a guardarmi SANREMO ahahah ahahah ahahah




CIAUZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz a tutti.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> A me fa pensare a Niko74


E ciò dimostra che hai capito tutto come sempre :rotfl:


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

*EDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAI*



Niko74 ha detto:


> E ciò dimostra che hai capito tutto come sempre :rotfl:



Ti ho chiescusa se non mi sbaglio, e ti chiedo scusa di nuovo "SCUSA".


----------



## Niko74 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> FORSE HO SBAGLIATO IO A BUTTARE NIKO in questa storia e gli chiedo scusa.
> 
> ma qua c'e' qualcuno che bara.


Ah bene...stavo scrivendo man mano che andavo avanti a leggere.
Diciamo che qualche analogia c'è però sto tipo è più paranoico di me eh


----------



## Niko74 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi farebbe molto piacere sapere diletta nico74 o claudio cosa ne pensano?


Ma tu sei il marito della persona che ha aperto il thread?
Qualcosa ho scritto....però me lo leggerò meglio domani...ora ho da fare


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pur essendo un tradito che ha scoperto la storia della moglie in tempi molto brevi (non dopo un mese ma circa 3) non trovo corretto il comportamento di tuo marito io non ho mai impedito di fare nulla a mia moglie nemmeno nell'immediato.
> Diciamo che capisco il fatto che voglia controllarti però il modo in cui lo fa è eccessivo. Mia moglie sa che controllo (anche se ormai sempre di meno) però faccio senza disturbarla...ma non lo faccio per tenerla in gabbia ma solo per sapere si prende ancora gioco di me.
> Insomma chiedere password e tutto il resto a sua disposizione e impedirti di fare qualsiasi cosa non serve a nulla secondo me.
> 
> Ma da quanto tempo tuo marito ha scoperto? Non mi pare di averlo letto e se magari sono pochi mesi ci può stare che sia un pò paranoico....poi la cosa diminuisce.





L'ha scoperto da circa un anno.......
anche mio marito è discreto nel controllo, ma non ci vuole poi molto avendo tutte le password in mano......
La cosa che mio marito non sopporta è che io possa avere anche il minimo contatto con quella persona.........l'oggetto del contendere infatti è una fatidica cena a cui dovrei andare e che per mia immensa sfortuna coinvolge anche il mio collega.....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pur essendo un tradito che ha scoperto la storia della moglie in tempi molto brevi (non dopo un mese ma circa 3) non trovo corretto il comportamento di tuo marito io non ho mai impedito di fare nulla a mia moglie nemmeno nell'immediato.
> Diciamo che capisco il fatto che voglia controllarti però il modo in cui lo fa è eccessivo. Mia moglie sa che controllo (anche se ormai sempre di meno) però faccio senza disturbarla...ma non lo faccio per tenerla in gabbia ma solo per sapere si prende ancora gioco di me.
> Insomma chiedere password e tutto il resto a sua disposizione e impedirti di fare qualsiasi cosa non serve a nulla secondo me.
> 
> Ma da quanto tempo tuo marito ha scoperto? Non mi pare di averlo letto e se magari sono pochi mesi ci può stare che sia un pò paranoico....poi la cosa diminuisce.


Nico ti posso giurare che il controllo ossessivo e' finto tanto è vero che io le ho chiesto di cambiare tutte le sue password

però spero che riesci a capire la mia richiesta ovvero quella di non vedere più lui specie in queste occasioni.


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> da sei anni amante di donna sposata ed il marito ha scoperto tutto?..stessa solfa...beh con in più insulti e minacce a lei ( ovviamente sono scontati quelli indirizzati a me ok...un periodo piu lungo...). io penso che questo del controllo totale sia quanto di meno possa esserci di simile ad una relazione umana, di amicizia e figuriamoci di amore (ogni dettaglio: quante volte l'avete fatto, dove, in che posizioni...etc). e non capisco come si possa ristabilire qualcosa su queste basi....il perdono? la confessione?....ci sono limiti invalicabili all'individualità..cosa serve voler sapere tutto di quello che e' stato e di quello che sara'.
> al consultorio non ti hanno detto niente di questa situazione.?..la "mia" lei ci e andata ed hanno sottolineato l'impossibilita' di continuare cosi ed ora vorrebbero magari parlare anche con il marito (lui si rifiuta...mettere in piazza i panni sporchi e le corna che potrebbero vedersi)...per aiutarli a vedere che cammino intraprendere
> detto questo...lei (la  moglie, mia amante) sta molto male...io anche (si, vorrei continuare a vederla...ma non credo che nel tema di questo post c'entri particolarmente,,,se fossi solo suo amico probabilmente le direi la stessa cosa....anzi nella mia posizione di corresponsabile esito a dichiarare apertamente le mie preferenze speranze)...ma si tratta dei limiti invalicabili della libertà (della tranquillità, dell'in dividualità, etc.etc.)...anch'io direi....mollalo....(come lo direi alla mia amante...probabilmente ex se va avanti cosi).



Grazie per aver raccontato la tua esperienza.
Ti auguro con tutto il cuore di superare questo momento difficile............


----------



## Niko74 (17 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> L'ha scoperto da circa un anno.......
> anche mio marito è discreto nel controllo, ma non ci vuole poi molto avendo tutte le password in mano......
> La cosa che mio marito non sopporta è che io possa avere anche il minimo contatto con quella persona.........l'oggetto del contendere infatti è una fatidica cena a cui dovrei andare e che per mia immensa sfortuna coinvolge anche il mio collega.....


Io non le ho mai chieste le password 
Per le cene ormai in un anno ne ha fatte diverse e io non ho mai impedito di fare nulla. In fin dei conti sono cene dove mica siete solo tu e lui.
Che abbia contatti con quella persona non piace nemmeno a me ma se si limitano al lavoro accetto. E comunque non è impedendoti tutto che può evitare che accada qualcosa....non può evitare un bel nulla.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nico ti posso giurare che il controllo ossessivo e' finto tanto è vero che io le ho chiesto di cambiare tutte le sue password
> 
> però spero che riesci a capire la mia richiesta ovvero quella di non vedere più lui specie in queste occasioni.


Certo però che anche voi...che state a scrivere simultaneamente sul forum invece di parlarvi a 4 occhi...io mica vi capisco.
Capisco quello che puoi provare all'ide che lo veda...ma se non sono solo loro 2 non è che ci devi impazzire...e tanto se lei ti vuole tradire mica serva la cena...basta una pausa pranzo...insomma...se lo vuole fare tu non lo puoi impedire.
Puoi solo fare in modo di saperlo e comportarti di conseguenza.

Ora devo proprio staccare....darò un'occhiata domani.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io non le ho mai chieste le password
> Per le cene ormai in un anno ne ha fatte diverse e io non ho mai impedito di fare nulla. In fin dei conti sono cene dove mica siete solo tu e lui.
> Che abbia contatti con quella persona non piace nemmeno a me ma se si limitano al lavoro accetto. E comunque non è impedendoti tutto che può evitare che accada qualcosa....non può evitare un bel nulla.


 nico io non le nego nessuna vita sociale le ho solo chiesto di chiudere definitivamente con quella 
persona... di tagliare il cordone ombelicale lei pensa in principio pensava perfino di restarci amica


----------



## A.A. (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nico ti posso giurare che il controllo ossessivo e' finto tanto è vero che io le ho chiesto di cambiare tutte le sue password
> 
> però spero che riesci a capire la mia richiesta ovvero quella di non vedere più lui specie in queste occasioni.





Sapete che vi dico???? Buona notte a tutti ............in questo forum si sta un pò strettini!!!

Dici che il controllo da me raccontato è finto.....ma pensi che intrometterti, come stai continuando a fare, nel forum possa SMENTIRE quello che dico????....continui ad essere ossessivo, pesante e ancor peggio pretendi di avere sempre ragione.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nico io non le nego nessuna vita sociale le ho solo chiesto di chiudere definitivamente con quella
> persona... di tagliare il cordone ombelicale* lei pensa in principio pensava perfino di restarci amica*


Un classico...li le ho detto di no pure io anche perché so bene che al tipo dell'amicizia interessava ben poco.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> Sapete che vi dico???? Buona notte a tutti ............in questo forum si sta un pò strettini!!!
> 
> Dici che il controllo da me raccontato è finto.....ma pensi che intrometterti, come stai continuando a fare, nel forum possa SMENTIRE quello che dico????....continui ad essere ossessivo, pesante e ancor peggio pretendi di avere sempre ragione.


Effettivamente


----------



## maryann (17 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> Sapete che vi dico???? Buona notte a tutti ............in questo forum si sta un pò strettini!!!
> 
> Dici che il controllo da me raccontato è finto.....ma pensi che intrometterti, come stai continuando a fare, nel forum possa SMENTIRE quello che dico????....continui ad essere ossessivo, pesante e ancor peggio pretendi di avere sempre ragione.


Ragazzi ma parlate parlate parlate fra di voi.... se lo volete la soluzione la trovate da soli!


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> ma qua c'e' qualcuno che bara.


ma no? ma si? ma va? mavalà!


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Il Bologna ne fa 3 a S. Siro: Inter a terra ahahah


Se l'inter perde, ole!
non per la squadra, ma per quanto mi sta antipatico moratti!


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (18 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi sta antipatico moratti!



Anche a me e, tutta la famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate sono intervenuto perche‘ conosco il forum e tante volte ho chiesto a lei di scriverci.
> Pero' ora vi chedo se secondo voi e‘ accettabile che lei esca e continui a vedersi col collega.
> Io non le ho negato nulla le ho solo chiesto di chiudere con lui se tiene a me...
> Quindi per me puo' uscire con chi vuole ma mi da fastidio se vede lui.
> ...


Più glielo neghi...
Più lei troverà scuse per tentarlo di rivederlo no?

Se invece dici...
Per me quello là non esiste e te ne freghi...

Lei si rilassa e sta lontano dal tizio no?

Capisci che non saresti tu quello che le concede il diritto alla sua privacy no?

Sei suo marito
Non il suo padrone.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> L'ha scoperto da circa un anno.......
> anche mio marito è discreto nel controllo, ma non ci vuole poi molto avendo tutte le password in mano......
> La cosa che mio marito non sopporta è che io possa avere anche il minimo contatto con quella persona.........l'oggetto del contendere infatti è una fatidica cena a cui dovrei andare e che per mia immensa sfortuna coinvolge anche il mio collega.....


Si ma porco can...che te frega di una cena? 
Ma dove siamo?
Che una fottuta cena con dei colleghi è qualcosa di rilevante eh?
Io fossi te...direi...
Senti non vado alla cena, perchè c'è quello là e mi sentirei a disagio nei tuoi confronti...

Ma ovvio che se tuo marito ti "vieta" di andare...tu ti senti "motivata" ad andarci no?

Nessuno ama farsi mettere un giogo no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ad un forum...non mi era mai capitato prima. Ho bisogno di confrontarmi sulla seguente situazione. Circa un anno fà ho tradito mio marito con un collega. Una storia durata poco più di un mese e questo perchè entrambi avevamo famiglia e non avevamo alcuna intenzione di continuare rischiando di metterle in discussione. Mio marito ha comunque scoperto tutto e facendo le sue valutazioni ha deciso di perdonarmi.
> Le cose filerebbero liscie se non fosse che da quando è successo la mia vita è commissariata da lui:
> - il mio cellulare è a sua completa disposizione per controllare telefonate in entrata e uscita, nonchè le relative durate, e per controllare sms (addirittura è riuscito a recuperare parte di sms che erano stati cancellati dal mio cellulare);
> - ha distrutto tutti i miei cd musicali sospettando che qualcuno me lo avesse regalato il collega;
> ...


Per quale motivo l'hai scelto, perché lo ami o lo amavi? Perché l'hai tradito?

Ti sei convinta che dovrai pagare le conseguenze del tuo operato. Molto onore a te. Ma l'onore sta anche nel limitare le escalation ingiustificate nei tuoi confronti e dimostrare resistenza insormontabile quando la libertà sua viola la tua. Il tuo marito ha tutte le ragioni, ma le hai anche tu. Ti ha mai chiesto se lo ami? Lui ti ama?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi secondo voi, spezzo la catena e prendo il volo.....cioè semplicemente vado alla cena??? Forse così capirà che sta esagerando!!! Del resto se ogni cosa che m'impone abbasso la testa......cosa devo aspettarmi in futuro? anche se credo vivamente che peggio di così non si possa andare .............


Il guerriero onorevole avvisa sempre il suo avversario prima di fare una mossa che gli toglie il fiato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ma mollare le tastiere e dialogare faccia a faccia come due persone normali no?


Mi sa che non si tratterebbe di discussioni ma pugni. Meglio il forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> L'ha scoperto da circa un anno.......
> anche mio marito è discreto nel controllo, ma non ci vuole poi molto avendo tutte le password in mano......
> La cosa che mio marito non sopporta è che io possa *avere anche il minimo contatto con quella persona*.........l'oggetto del contendere infatti è una fatidica cena a cui dovrei andare e che per mia immensa sfortuna coinvolge anche il mio collega.....


aha. questo è però molto comprensibile. io lo metterei però su un altro piano ... invece controllarti, ti lascerei la scelta fra me e lui. molto più chiaro ed efficiente, ed effettivamente potresti scegliere. chi sceglieresti?


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ad un forum...non mi era mai capitato prima. Ho bisogno di confrontarmi sulla seguente situazione. Circa un anno fà ho tradito mio marito con un collega. Una storia durata poco più di un mese e questo perchè entrambi avevamo famiglia e non avevamo alcuna intenzione di continuare rischiando di metterle in discussione. Mio marito ha comunque scoperto tutto e facendo le sue valutazioni ha deciso di perdonarmi.
> Le cose filerebbero liscie se non fosse che da quando è successo la mia vita è commissariata da lui:
> - il mio cellulare è a sua completa disposizione per controllare telefonate in entrata e uscita, nonchè le relative durate, e per controllare sms (addirittura è riuscito a recuperare parte di sms che erano stati cancellati dal mio cellulare);
> - ha distrutto tutti i miei cd musicali sospettando che qualcuno me lo avesse regalato il collega;
> ...


è proprio un bastardo tuo marito


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ad un forum...non mi era mai capitato prima. Ho bisogno di confrontarmi sulla seguente situazione. Circa un anno fà ho tradito mio marito con un collega. Una storia durata poco più di un mese e questo perchè entrambi avevamo famiglia e non avevamo alcuna intenzione di continuare rischiando di metterle in discussione. Mio marito ha comunque scoperto tutto e facendo le sue valutazioni ha deciso di perdonarmi.
> Le cose filerebbero liscie se non fosse che da quando è successo la mia vita è commissariata da lui:
> - il mio cellulare è a sua completa disposizione per controllare telefonate in entrata e uscita, nonchè le relative durate, e per controllare sms (addirittura è riuscito a recuperare parte di sms che erano stati cancellati dal mio cellulare);
> - ha distrutto tutti i miei cd musicali sospettando che qualcuno me lo avesse regalato il collega;
> ...


Filano liscissime direi.....
Bhè dai guarda il lato positivo.....che non so qual'è ....ma sicuramente ci sarà.....
a ecco ti ha perdonato .....


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;881704 ha detto:
			
		

> è proprio un bastardo tuo marito



Come detto prima ti posso confermare che il controllo ossessivo e' finito tanto è vero che io le ho chiesto di cambiare tutte le sue password. Credimi prima di scoprire il tradimento non ho MAI MAI controllato mia moglie o le ho privato qualcosa.


Il vero motivo della discussione però sta nel come si deve interfacciare col collega.
Per me dovrebbe chiudere ogni ponte, lei a principio voleva perfino restarci amica, ora sembra che abbia cambiato idea....
Non so se riuscite a capire la mia opinione ma non riesco ad accettare che lei continui a vedere lui anche in queste occasioni (tieni presente che all'epoca del tradimento lei andava a queste cene con 5/6 colleghi e poi restava con lui tornando a casa molto tardi).
Ora come potrei stare sapendo che sta tornando a queste cene ? Forse non si rende conto del male che mi fa!
Voglio ripetere che per me può uscire con qualsiasi altra amica/o o collega/he, le ho solo chiesto (se ama me, e se tiene al nostro rapporto) di chiudere con l'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ad un forum...non mi era mai capitato prima. Ho bisogno di confrontarmi sulla seguente situazione. Circa un anno fà ho tradito mio marito con un collega. Una storia durata poco più di un mese e questo perchè entrambi avevamo famiglia e non avevamo alcuna intenzione di continuare rischiando di metterle in discussione. Mio marito ha comunque scoperto tutto e facendo le sue valutazioni ha deciso di perdonarmi.
> Le cose filerebbero liscie se non fosse che da quando è successo la mia vita è commissariata da lui:
> - il mio cellulare è a sua completa disposizione per controllare telefonate in entrata e uscita, nonchè le relative durate, e per controllare sms (addirittura è riuscito a recuperare parte di sms che erano stati cancellati dal mio cellulare);
> - ha distrutto tutti i miei cd musicali sospettando che qualcuno me lo avesse regalato il collega;
> ...


Mi dispiace leggere certe situazioni.
Hai totalmente ragione a dire che certi tuoi spazi, devono essere solamente i tuoi.
Ma nel frattempo mi immedesimo in tuo marito e penso, madonna santa quanto ha sofferto quest'uomo e quanto soffre per essere arrivato a diventare così geloso.

Ripeto hai ragione, a parte che concordo sul fatto che, tra te e l'ex amante non ci deve essere più nessuna maniera di incontro, ne lavorativo ne di qualsiasi altra maniera.

Penso che, dovete parlare, fagli capire che, lui ha ragione ad essere geloso, ma deve ridarti fiducia, piano piano ma deve ridartela, e che questo per il bene vostro dovete farlo assieme, e con i tempi che ci vorranno.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Dopo aver dato la mia risposta, che era data dalla lettura iniziale del thread, ho cominciato a leggere le altre pagine.

Se mi posso permettere di consigliare una cosa alla coppia attrice di questo forum, direi che, stare a scrivere entrambi nel forum può soltanto portarvi a litigare, perchè tutto quello che è scrittura, viene enfatizzato e spesso capito male. E se questo mio consiglio non venisse messo in atto, vi consiglio non solo di calmarvi nelle vostre risposte, ma anche e soprattutto di parlarne e commentare a quattro occhi, credo che, in questa maniera possiate sminuire la scrittura e portarla comunque a vostro vantaggio.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come detto prima ti posso confermare che il controllo ossessivo e' finito tanto è vero che io le ho chiesto di cambiare tutte le sue password. Credimi prima di scoprire il tradimento non ho MAI MAI controllato mia moglie o le ho privato qualcosa.
> 
> 
> Il vero motivo della discussione però sta nel come si deve interfacciare col collega.
> ...


Ma scusa una roba cerco di mettermi nei tuoi panni..
Ma non dovresti neanche aver bisogno di chiederle certe cose eh?

Se a lei interessa il suo matrimonio e come dire...stare bene in casa propria...
Dovrebbe essere lei che fa di tutto per levarsi dalle palle questa persona che bene o male è un brutto intruso nella vostra unione no?

Ma porco can...
A chi piace litigare in casa per una terza persona?

Per esempio
Qualche mese fa mia moglie mi disse...
Senti caro, adesso abbiamo molti impegni, vedo che sei stressato e scontroso per i guai che hai con quella persona...
Mi faresti il santo piacere di liberartene? Trova tu il sistema...so che sei molto bravo in questo...

Cioè voglio dire...
Per me

La serenità in casa è...

LA PRIMA COSA.

Poi mi scuso per l'utente che ti ha dato del bastardo!

Perchè non vi iscrivete tutti e due...e ne parliamo?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace leggere certe situazioni.
> Hai totalmente ragione a dire che certi tuoi spazi, devono essere solamente i tuoi.
> Ma nel frattempo mi immedesimo in tuo marito e penso, madonna santa quanto ha sofferto quest'uomo e quanto soffre per essere arrivato a diventare così geloso.
> 
> ...


Bravo Claudio...
Mettiamo che capiti a me e non mi vada giù....
Io me ne frego ma le dico...ehi troia con chi stai scopando?
Fammi sapere che ti sei liberata di quella persona...altrimenti sono guai...

So che mia moglie piuttosto di avere in casa un uomo incazzato...
Fanculizzerebbe quell'altro no?

Dai ragazzi...ste storie...
Quando sei sgamato sei fottuto no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dopo aver dato la mia risposta, che era data dalla lettura iniziale del thread, ho cominciato a leggere le altre pagine.
> 
> Se mi posso permettere di consigliare una cosa alla coppia attrice di questo forum, direi che, stare a scrivere entrambi nel forum può soltanto portarvi a litigare, perchè tutto quello che è scrittura, viene enfatizzato e spesso capito male. E se questo mio consiglio non venisse messo in atto, vi consiglio non solo di calmarvi nelle vostre risposte, ma anche e soprattutto di parlarne e commentare a quattro occhi, credo che, in questa maniera possiate sminuire la scrittura e portarla comunque a vostro vantaggio.


Ma no dai una volta c'era la sezione le due campane...
Loro due possono dare molto al forum...

Claudio per una volta abbiamo le due campane...

Facciamole suonare...

Dai su...
Facciamo uomini e donne alla De Filippi...

Chi mettiamo a fare la De Filippi?
Ho un nome...

Tebe...

Dai io mi siedo là dalla parte degli uomini e vediamo cosa ne esce no?

Lothar lo mettiamo nel banco dei traditori...
Lo mettiamo nel posto di quelli che insidiano le mogli altrui...e giù pomodori dopo no?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come detto prima ti posso confermare che il controllo ossessivo e' finito tanto è vero che io le ho chiesto di cambiare tutte le sue password. Credimi prima di scoprire il tradimento non ho MAI MAI controllato mia moglie o le ho privato qualcosa.
> 
> 
> Il vero motivo della discussione però sta nel come si deve interfacciare col collega.
> ...


Un altro aspetto che mi preme precisare è quello del controllo.
E' vero i primi mesi appena scoperta la cosa ho controllato, ma il motivo principale derivava dal fatto che lei mentiva spudoratamente. 
Se lei fosse stata subito sincera avremmo iniziato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto senza pensare a spazzare via il fantasma del collega.
Invece lei diceva che erano solo amici, non c'era stato nulla, poi ammise un solo bacio ecc. ecc. ecc. , poi lo chiamava e cancellava le telefonate, gli sms, lo vedeva e negava di averlo visto... ecc. ecc. 
Venivo preso per pazzo che mi stavo sognando tutto e quindi l'unico modo che avevo per dimostrare quello che dicevo erano queste prove incontestabili.
MA CREDETEMI ORA NON MI SERVE PIU' CONTROLLARE NON RIENTRA NELLA MIA INDOLE, QUELLO CHE DOVEVO SAPERE ORA LO SO.

LA SUA PRIVACY E' GIUSTA E SACROSANTA... PUO' USCIRE CON TUTTE LE SUE AMICHE ED AMICI, L'UNICA COSA CHE HO CHIESTO (E CREDO DI AVERNE IL DIRITTO) E' DI NON VEDERE PIU' LUI SPECIE IN QUESTE OCCASIONI EXTRA LOVARATIVE.  

Penso che a volte nella vita vadano fatte delle scelte anche dolorose, quindi se è vero che lei ama me e vuole ricostruire il nostro rapporto dovrebbe comprendere questa mia posizione, dovrebbe chiudere una vota per tutte con lui, capire tutto quello che ho passato, il dolore che ho provato e che riprovo quando vedo che ci tiene cosi' tanto ad andare a queste cene.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un altro aspetto che mi preme precisare è quello del controllo.
> E' vero i primi mesi appena scoperta la cosa ho controllato, ma il motivo principale derivava dal fatto che lei mentiva spudoratamente.
> Se lei fosse stata subito sincera avremmo iniziato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto senza pensare a spazzare via il fantasma del collega.
> Invece lei diceva che erano solo amici, non c'era stato nulla, poi ammise un solo bacio ecc. ecc. ecc. , poi lo chiamava e cancellava le telefonate, gli sms, lo vedeva e negava di averlo visto... ecc. ecc.
> ...


Vorrei intanto fare delle premesse, io sono un tradito, e spesso rispondo da tradito, dovrei anche essere un traditore per riuscire a discernere il tutto, e forse in quel caso potrei dare un giudizio obiettivo.
Quindi prendendo per buono quello che ha scritto adesso il marito, mi viene da pensare una cosa, e la scrivo; quando mia moglie mi raccontò dell'accaduto, lei stessa disse ed adesso come faccio? non voglio andare al lavoro, non voglio mai più rivedere il tizio, mi fa schifo solo il pensiero di vederlo, ed altro ancora mi disse. 
Questo come tanto altro ancora, mi hanno fatto capire tantissime cose sulla situazione. 
Ora dico, premettendo che, ognuno reagisce in maniera diversa alle situazioni, perchè sua moglie non si pone questo problema? 
Sarebbe bello che qualcuno/a potesse con cognizione di causa dire la sua in merito. Sapendo che comunque tutto rimane soggettivo.
Mi dispiace per la mia sincerità, ma questo sono.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai una volta c'era la sezione le due campane...
> Loro due possono dare molto al forum...
> 
> Claudio per una volta abbiamo le due campane...
> ...


Penso che sentire le due campane sia giustissimo, ma è anche giusto a parere mio che, io esprima quello che penso, ed infatti altro non scrissi a loro che, oltre leggersi e rispondersi qua, di stare attenti alla scrittura, perchè spesso viene enfatizzata e capita male, e che se scrittura ci deve essere come confronto, non sia la sola, ma ci sia un dialogo a quattro occhi tra di loro su quello che qua si scrive.


----------



## Leda (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' DI NON VEDERE PIU' LUI SPECIE IN QUESTE OCCASIONI EXTRA *LOV*ARATIVE.
> 
> Penso che a volte nella vita vadano fatte delle scelte anche dolorose, quindi se è vero che lei ama me e vuole ricostruire il nostro rapporto dovrebbe comprendere questa mia posizione, dovrebbe chiudere una vota per tutte con lui, capire tutto quello che ho passato, il dolore che ho provato e che riprovo quando vedo che ci tiene cosi' tanto ad andare a queste cene.


In grassetto: lapsus freudiano?

Secondo me ci sta tutto, nel caso: anch'io a naso ho la sensazione che lei non abbia affatto mollato il pensiero del collega. Se rileggi i messaggi di ieri sera, vedrai che gliel'avevo anche chiesto, prima che intervenissi tu.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> In grassetto: lapsus freudiano?
> 
> Secondo me ci sta tutto, nel caso: anch'io a naso ho la sensazione che lei non abbia affatto mollato il pensiero del collega. Se rileggi i messaggi di ieri sera, vedrai che gliel'avevo anche chiesto, prima che intervenissi tu.


Mi duole scrivere che, anche io la penso come te, ma staremo a vedere cosa scrivono loro, e soprattutto lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> In grassetto: lapsus freudiano?
> 
> Secondo me ci sta tutto, nel caso: anch'io a naso ho la sensazione che lei non abbia affatto mollato il pensiero del collega. Se rileggi i messaggi di ieri sera, vedrai che gliel'avevo anche chiesto, prima che intervenissi tu.


Penso che hai inquadrato il problema perfettamente.
Il fatto è proprio questo secondo me non riesce a staccarsi da lui forse perchè in parte ne è ancora innamorata.
Ma questo per me è ancora più doloroso. 
Pensa che nei mesi passati le ho detto che non riesco a stare con una persona se so di non essere amato, quindi se lei ammettesse (ancora oggi) una cosa del genere sarebbe giusto per tutti e due prendere strade diverse.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi duole scrivere che, anche io la penso come te, ma staremo a vedere cosa scrivono loro, e soprattutto lei.


Ti posso confidare che lei a principio mi ha cofessato che si era innamorata di lui... ora dice di non esserlo più  ???


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2012)

Riporto la mia esperienza per l'utente che ha iniziato questa discussione.
Ho vissuto una situazione come la tua (dalla parte di tuo marito), solo che il tizio con cui è stata la mia compagna sta a più di 1000 km e ho saputo da subito che non l'avrebbe più rivisto nè contattato. 
Nonostante questo ho avuto anch'io un periodo di circa 8-9 mesi in cui le controllavo tutto (prevalentemente di nascosto), poi sono andato oltre e oggi (dopo 3 anni) non lo faccio più. Abbiamo altri problemi, ma almeno quello del "controllo" l'ho superato.
Ora, col senno di poi, me ne vergogno. Quello non ero io, ma la situazione mi portava a fare cose inimmaginabili. 
Tuo marito rispetto a me è un po' più esagerato, ma se gliene parli e se hai la forza di sopportarlo vedrai che tra un po' andrà meglio.
Auguri!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Riporto la mia esperienza per l'utente che ha iniziato questa discussione.
> Ho vissuto una situazione come la tua (dalla parte di tuo marito), solo che il tizio con cui è stata la mia compagna sta a più di 1000 km e ho saputo da subito che non l'avrebbe più rivisto nè contattato.
> Nonostante questo ho avuto anch'io un periodo di circa 8-9 mesi in cui le controllavo tutto (prevalentemente di nascosto), poi sono andato oltre e oggi (dopo 3 anni) non lo faccio più. Abbiamo altri problemi, ma almeno quello del "controllo" l'ho superato.
> Ora, col senno di poi, me ne vergogno. Quello non ero io, ma la situazione mi portava a fare cose inimmaginabili.
> ...


Ciao non so se hai avuto modo di leggere questo mio post dove spiego da quale fattore è scaturito il controllo INIZIALE. 



Un altro aspetto che mi preme precisare è quello del controllo.
E' vero i primi mesi appena scoperta la cosa ho controllato, ma il motivo principale derivava dal fatto che lei mentiva spudoratamente. 
Se lei fosse stata subito sincera avremmo iniziato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto senza pensare invece a spazzare via il fantasma del collega.
Invece lei diceva che erano solo amici, non c'era stato nulla, poi ammise un solo bacio ecc. ecc. ecc. , poi lo chiamava e cancellava le telefonate, gli sms, lo vedeva e negava di averlo visto... ecc. ecc. 
Venivo preso per pazzo che mi stavo sognando tutto e quindi l'unico modo che avevo per dimostrare quello che dicevo erano queste prove incontestabili.
MA CREDETEMI ORA NON MI SERVE PIU' CONTROLLARE NON RIENTRA NELLA MIA INDOLE, QUELLO CHE DOVEVO SAPERE ORA LO SO.

LA SUA PRIVACY E' GIUSTA E SACROSANTA... PUO' USCIRE CON TUTTE LE SUE AMICHE ED AMICI, L'UNICA COSA CHE HO CHIESTO (E CREDO DI AVERNE IL DIRITTO) E' DI NON VEDERE PIU' LUI SPECIE IN QUESTE OCCASIONI EXTRA LOVARATIVE. 

Penso che a volte nella vita vadano fatte delle scelte anche dolorose, quindi se è vero che lei ama me e vuole ricostruire il nostro rapporto dovrebbe comprendere questa mia posizione, dovrebbe chiudere una vota per tutte con lui, capire tutto quello che ho passato, il dolore che ho provato e che riprovo quando vedo che ci tiene cosi' tanto ad andare a queste cene.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti posso confidare che lei a principio mi ha cofessato che si era innamorata di lui... ora dice di non esserlo più  ???


Ascolta, intanto non voglio essere letto come un maestro,quello che scrivo, lo scrivo o perchè l'ho vissuto, o perchè l'ho letto, ma posso affermare che queste letture, non sono delle semplici letture buttate giù da una persona qualsiasi, ma da illustri personaggi.

Che tua moglie ti abbia detto che era innamorata, vedrai che, col passare del tempo, capirai che il tradimento altro non è che, l'affermazione che siamo soltanto degli esseri umani, quindi atti a sbagliare. Tua moglie si è infatuata, ( è questa la dizione giusta credimi, non innamorata) e per la maggior parte delle volte l'infatuazione nasce, dallo scarso colloquio che ha col marito, le poche cose importanti che ultimamente dividevate probabilmente erano poche,  probabilmente il tuo modo di mostrarti nei suoi confronti e lei nei tuoi confronti erano soltanto dei buongiorno e buonasera, poi la routinne fa il resto. Probabilmente lei come spesso succede si è infatuata, credendo di stare bene con una persona che lei metteva troppo in risalto come importanza, anche perchè chi non condivide le bollette da pagare, i figli da accudire, le malattie etc, risulta essere un mondo fantastico per gli amanti, fino a quando però non ci si sveglia. Ed è in quel momento che si devono capire gli errori di ENTRAMBI e risolverli ed eventualmente capire veramente non solo perchè si è arrivati al tradimento, ma se si vuole andare avanti assieme.


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2012)

Scusa non avevo letto tutto.
Ti capisco benissimo e penso che se la mia compagna avesse l'occasione di rivedere l'amante, anche se so che ha chiuso completamente, mi darebbe molto ma molto fastidio e glielo direi. 
Spero possiate chiarirvi e continuare a ricostruire la vostra vita.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao non so se hai avuto modo di leggere questo mio post dove spiego da quale fattore è scaturito il controllo INIZIALE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idem per me...dapprima non esisteva nemmeno, poi lui la capiva e si parlavano, poi solo un bacio e poi tutto il resto...i vari step avanzavano solo quando io scoprivo qualcosa e dopo un iniziale tentativo di mentire.

Per quanto riguarda il tuo DIRITTO...io sono dell'idea che ne tu ne io ne altri abbiamo diritti in questo senso....tu puoi dire quello che pensi e lei può agire di conseguenza in base a quello che crede.


----------



## Leda (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo è stato chiarissimo, condivido il suo intervento.
Capisco la tua posizione, come capisco che per tua moglie non sia semplice ammettere di subire ancora il fascino di questa persona, fosse anche solo come un ideale, sapendo che rischierebbe di perderti se fosse completamente onesta con se stessa e di riflesso con te.
D'altro canto temo che non ci siano molte alternative che andare veramente a fondo di se stessa e di voi come coppia, se volete uscirne in qualche modo. Insieme o separatamente, questo lo deciderete voi, ma *dopo*. Prima dovete capire cosa ha condotto fino al tradimento, se è rimediabile, e come.
Sarà dura, ma coraggio, non ci sono strade facili in casi come questi.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Idem per me...dapprima non esisteva nemmeno, poi lui la capiva e si parlavano, poi solo un bacio e poi tutto il resto...i vari step avanzavano solo quando io scoprivo qualcosa e dopo un iniziale tentativo di mentire.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo DIRITTO...io sono dell'idea che ne tu ne io ne altri abbiamo diritti in questo senso....tu puoi dire quello che pensi e lei può agire di conseguenza in base a quello che crede.


Concordo con quello che scrivi infatti io mi limito a fare una richiesta poi lei è libera di fare tutte le scelte che vuole, ci mancherebbe altro. 
Se ci tiene così tanto ad andare a queste cene ci può pure andare.... però poi anche io farò le mie valutazioni e riflessioni.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Concordo con quello che scrivi infatti io mi limito a fare una richiesta poi lei è libera di fare tutte le scelte che vuole, ci mancherebbe altro.
> Se ci tiene così tanto ad andare a queste cene ci può pure andare.... però poi anche io farò le mie valutazioni e riflessioni.


Eh no eh!! Capisco la tua rabbia, capisco tutto quello che vuoi! ma la tua ultima non è una maniera per dialogare, ma è una maniera per minacciare senza quel coraggio e forza di dire veramente quello che pensi. e te lo dico io che pensi se tua moglie va alle cene, pensi che sia una maniera per tradirti nuovamente, ma stavolta non fisicamente. Una maniera per tu porti come quello che adesso non deve parlare, ma dire poco ed essere capito, e questo non va! la parola esiste appunto per esprimersi, e se io mi sento tradito se lei va alla cena lo dico! dico adesso  anche se so che è giusto che tu vada, io mi sento male a saperti fuori senza di me! 
E questa è una maniera maschilista che non porta assolutamente a nulla, e nulla vale se hai ragione o torto. Dopo il tradimento ci deve essere quello che prima non cera. Altrimenti....


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no eh!! Capisco la tua rabbia, capisco tutto quello che vuoi! ma la tua ultima non è una maniera per dialogare, ma è una maniera per minacciare senza quel coraggio e forza di dire veramente quello che pensi. e te lo dico io che pensi se tua moglie va alle cene, pensi che sia una maniera per tradirti nuovamente, ma stavolta non fisicamente. Una maniera per tu porti come quello che adesso non deve parlare, ma dire poco ed essere capito, e questo non va! la parola esiste appunto per esprimersi, e se io mi sento tradito se lei va alla cena lo dico! dico adesso  anche se so che è giusto che tu vada, io mi sento male a saperti fuori senza di me!
> E questa è una maniera maschilista che non porta assolutamente a nulla, e nulla vale se hai ragione o torto. Dopo il tradimento ci deve essere quello che prima non cera. Altrimenti....


Ma, se non ho capito male, lui le dice che non vorrebbe che incontrasse il tipo perché ci sta male. Lei poi farà le sue scelte.
Cosa dovrebbe fare di diverso? Non ti ho capito.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma, se non ho capito male, lui le dice che non vorrebbe che incontrasse il tipo perché ci sta male. Lei poi farà le sue scelte.
> Cosa dovrebbe fare di diverso? Non ti ho capito.


 
Questa frase di seguito è stata scritta alla fine da lui leggila : però poi anche io farò le mie valutazioni e riflessioni.

Ecco Niko74, quello che io ho scritto come risposta era riferito ad una sensazione che, io ho avuto da questa sua frase.​


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no eh!! Capisco la tua rabbia, capisco tutto quello che vuoi! ma la tua ultima non è una maniera per dialogare, ma è una maniera per minacciare senza quel coraggio e forza di dire veramente quello che pensi. e te lo dico io che pensi se tua moglie va alle cene, pensi che sia una maniera per tradirti nuovamente, ma stavolta non fisicamente. Una maniera per tu porti come quello che adesso non deve parlare, ma dire poco ed essere capito, e questo non va! la parola esiste appunto per esprimersi, e se io mi sento tradito se lei va alla cena lo dico! dico adesso  anche se so che è giusto che tu vada, io mi sento male a saperti fuori senza di me!
> E questa è una maniera maschilista che non porta assolutamente a nulla, e nulla vale se hai ragione o torto. Dopo il tradimento ci deve essere quello che prima non cera. Altrimenti....


forse non mi sono espresso correttamente io non voglio imporre nulla e non voglio fare nessun tipo
 di ricatto però è ovvio che in base ai suoi comportamenti io tragga alcune considerazioni:
perchè ci tiene così tanto ad andare a queste cene?
perche non riesce a staccarsi completamente a lui?


----------



## Eliade (18 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> In grassetto: lapsus freudiano?
> 
> Secondo me ci sta tutto, nel caso: anch'io a naso ho la sensazione che lei non abbia affatto mollato il pensiero del collega. Se rileggi i messaggi di ieri sera, vedrai che gliel'avevo anche chiesto, prima che intervenissi tu.


Quoto. Ho avuto la stessa sensazione.
Secondo me lei non è stata completamente sincera, nemmeno con se stessa...


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa frase di seguito è stata scritta alla fine da lui leggila : però poi anche io farò le mie valutazioni e riflessioni.
> 
> Ecco Niko74, quello che io ho scritto come risposta era riferito ad una sensazione che, io ho avuto da questa sua frase.​


Se lo usa a mo di minaccia hai ragione tu. Anzi mia moglie lo sa perché glielo dissi all'inizio che o stava con me o con lui...bastava che si decidesse. Però non è mai stata una cosa che le dicevo a sue determinate richieste.
Lei può fare quello che desidera e io posso approvarlo o meno e comportarmi di conseguenza.

E guarda che sono convinto che se le avessi impedito di uscire e altre cose avrebbe anche accettato sai. E' che secondo me sono inutili questi comportamenti...fanno leva solo sui sensi di colpa.

Comunque ritengo sia normale avere una reazione a determinati comportamenti...insomma...tutti fanno delle valutazioni.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto. Ho avuto la stessa sensazione.
> Secondo me lei non è stata completamente sincera, nemmeno con se stessa...


E questo può spiegare perché il marito dopo un anno è ancora nella fase di controllo ossessivo...sente che c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Leda (18 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E questo può spiegare perché il marito dopo un anno è ancora nella fase di controllo ossessivo...sente che c'è qualcosa che non va.


Esattamente :up:


----------



## Eliade (18 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E questo può spiegare perché il marito dopo un anno è ancora nella fase di controllo ossessivo...sente che c'è qualcosa che non va.


Yesss. D'altronde se n'era ben vista dal dire che un tempo usava queste cene per trattenersi con l'amante dopo...

Ma davvero non andare a queste cene, che si svolgono ogni 5/6 mesi, si rischia di essere isolati dagli altri colleghi?


----------



## A.A. (la moglie) (18 Febbraio 2012)

Salve, vedo che molto avete scritto.......

Ieri sera abbiamo seguito il consiglio di molti, abbiamo lasciato il PC ed abbiamo parlato. Volete sapere come è andata a finire? Ovviamente mega litigata.........e mio marito è uscito questa mattina dicendomi che non sarebbe tornato a pranzo.

Mi sono state poste delle domande a cui tenterò di rispondere.
Io amo mio marito. Quando l'ho tradito è successo esattamente come avete scritto voi....... un pò di routine, qualche discussione, lo stress dei problemi familiari, il sentirsi trascurata per i suoi mille impegni, il non sentirsi capita...... e la frittata è fatta. Dall'altra parte pronto il collega..... disponibile ad ascoltare, a consigliare, a trovare sempre le parole giuste........insomma è andata proprio così. Entrambi con famiglia non abbiamo mai messo in discussioni le nostre unioni precedenti.
Ed è anche verissimo, e me ne rendo conto benissimo, che le storia con il collega è tutto rose e fiori perchè non c'è il mutuo, non ci sono i figli, non ci sono le bollette......la si può vivere sfruttando il meglio della relazione. Ed ecco perchè, ancora oggi a mio marito io dico "voglio invecchiare con te"......abbiamo un bambino, abbiamo fatto mille progetti, abbiamo superato mille difficoltà....e tanto ancora ho voglia di fare......e con lui.
Seppure, come qualcuno di Voi ha pensato, incosciamente io ho ancora in mente il collega vi assicuro che ciò non mi distoglie dalla mia famiglia......io vorrei solo che le cose con mio marito andassero bene. 
E vi posso assicurare che non è facile dopo tutto quello che ho subito da traditrice. Ma ci può stare, me ne rendo conto, ho sbagliato e ho voluto pagare ed infatti ho sopportato per un anno i suoi "controlli", ma a tutto poi c'è un limite.............
io sono una persona indipendente sotto tutti i punti di visti e sentirmi dire: "....questo non lo puoi fare...oppure ...alla cena non ti ci mando..." francamente mi fa uscire dai gangheri.......lui lo impone come se io fossi "roba" sua.
Ma non capisce che non ho bisogno della cena per rivedere il collega, se lo volessi basterebbe una pausa pranzo (come qualcuno di voi ha scritto) ed allora perchè impedirmi una cena a cui tengo, ma non ci tengo per il collega.....io vorrei andarci anche se lui non ci fosse.

In merito alla sincerità, ed alle cose che ha scoperto man a mano...vi chiedo se qualcuno di Voi ha la più pallida idea di come ci si possa sentire da traditore??? e' bruttissimo, ti senti falsa, ipocrita...una gran bastarda. io mi guardo indietro e mi vergogno di quella che ero. e quando lui accusa, aggredisce, rinfaccia....fa male, tanto male perchè ti rendi conto che ha ragione e non puoi fare nulla per tornare indietro. Dove lo si trova il coraggio per dire:"scusa amore......ma ti ho tradito" proprio non lo sò...........io non ce l'ho avuto e se per questo devo essere "lapidata" fate pure.......già stavo male con me stessa per quello che avevo fatto, non me la sono sentita di confessare.

io non chiedo di avere rapporti con quella persona, non sto dicendo che ci vado al cinema, a fare shopping, ad una cena intima, in vacanza, etc etc ..........vorrei solo che mio marito capisse che io non voglio rinunciare ai miei spazi lavorativi dove ci sia anche il collega incriminato......e vi assicuro che questi episodi sono veramente sporadici.


----------



## Leda (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. (la moglie) ha detto:


> [...]
> io non chiedo di avere rapporti con quella persona, non sto dicendo che ci vado al cinema, a fare shopping, ad una cena intima, in vacanza, etc etc ..........vorrei solo che mio marito capisse che io non voglio rinunciare ai miei spazi lavorativi dove ci sia anche il collega incriminato......e vi assicuro che questi episodi sono veramente sporadici.


Capisco il tuo dolore e la tua delusione, e credimi, non voglio infierire.
Ma da un lato c'è un matrimonio al quale dici di tenere moltissimo e dall'altro due cene all'anno per le quali stai facendo una questione di puntiglio e mettendo a rischio la serenità di tuo marito e della vostra unione: scusami, ma a me qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Yesss. D'altronde se n'era ben vista dal dire che un tempo usava queste cene per trattenersi con l'amante dopo...*
> 
> Ma davvero non andare a queste cene, che si svolgono ogni 5/6 mesi, si rischia di essere isolati dagli altri colleghi?


Pure mia moglie uguale...riunioni, cene, riunioni + cene 
Solo che ormai ero in grado di sapere quando finivano le cene reali e poi vedevo a che ora tornava...in pratica finiva la cena vera dove tutti probabilmente andavano a casa....poi scattava telefonatina o sms al numero maledetto e tornava dopo 2 ore dicendo "eh sai è stata lunga e poi sono stata a parlare con XXXXX (un'amica)"


----------



## Eliade (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. (la moglie) ha detto:


> . Entrambi con famiglia non abbiamo mai messo in discussioni le nostre unioni precedenti.
> 
> Seppure, come qualcuno di Voi ha pensato, incosciamente io ho ancora in mente il collega vi assicuro che ciò non mi distoglie dalla mia famiglia......io vorrei solo che le cose con mio marito andassero bene.


Io non lo so come ci si senta da traditori, ma lo immagino...ed è per questo che me ne vedo bene dall'esserlo.
In ogni caso non sono d'accordo con le due frasi quotate.
La prima: l'unione precedente è stata subito messa in discussione dal tradimento stesso scoperto. Non puoi dire che non avete mai messo in discussione le unioni precedenti, altrimenti non avresti tradito per i motivi descritti.
La seconda: forse non te ne rendi conto. Il punto non è che seppur inconsciamente col collega in mente ciò non ti distoglie dalla famiglia, il punto è che se hai anche inconsciamente il collega ancora in mente, ciò fa distogliere l'attenzione di tuo marito verso la coppia.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. (la moglie) ha detto:


> ...
> In merito alla sincerità, ed alle cose che ha scoperto man a mano...vi chiedo se qualcuno di Voi ha la più pallida idea di come ci si possa sentire da traditore??? e' bruttissimo, ti senti falsa, ipocrita...una gran bastarda. io mi guardo indietro e mi vergogno di quella che ero. e quando lui accusa, aggredisce, rinfaccia....fa male, tanto male perchè ti rendi conto che ha ragione e non puoi fare nulla per tornare indietro. Dove lo si trova il coraggio per dire:*"scusa amore......ma ti ho tradito" proprio non lo sò..........*.io non ce l'ho avuto e se per questo devo essere "lapidata" fate pure.......già stavo male con me stessa per quello che avevo fatto, non me la sono sentita di confessare.
> 
> io non chiedo di avere rapporti con quella persona, non sto dicendo che ci vado al cinema, a fare shopping, ad una cena intima, in vacanza, etc etc ..........vorrei solo che mio marito capisse che io non voglio rinunciare ai miei spazi lavorativi dove ci sia anche il collega incriminato......e vi assicuro che questi episodi sono veramente sporadici.


Immagino che sia difficile e di fatti il coraggio di manifestare i tuoi problemi sarebbe meglio averlo avuto PRIMA di tradire...però ormai la frittata è fatta.
Io non immagino come si sta da traditore ma tu immagini come si sta da traditi?

Poi ripeto che comunque il "tu non puoi fare questo" "non puoi andare" "io non ti ci mando" sono eccessivi e inutili.


----------



## Eliade (18 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo dolore e la tua delusione, e credimi, non voglio infierire.
> Ma da un lato c'è un matrimonio al quale dici di tenere moltissimo e dall'altro due cene all'anno per le quali stai facendo una questione di puntiglio e mettendo a rischio la serenità di tuo marito e della vostra unione: scusami, ma a me qualcosa non torna.


 Quoto.



Niko74 ha detto:


> Pure mia moglie uguale...riunioni, cene, riunioni + cene
> Solo che ormai ero in grado di sapere quando finivano le cene reali e poi vedevo a che ora tornava...in pratica finiva la cena vera dove tutti probabilmente andavano a casa....poi scattava telefonatina o sms al numero maledetto e tornava dopo 2 ore dicendo "eh sai è stata lunga e poi sono stata a parlare con XXXXX (un'amica)"


Sai come la penso sulla tua storia! Per me sei stato un grande! :up:


----------



## A.A. (18 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Immagino che sia difficile e di fatti il coraggio di manifestare i tuoi problemi sarebbe meglio averlo avuto PRIMA di tradire...però ormai la frittata è fatta.
> Io non immagino come si sta da traditore ma tu immagini come si sta da traditi?
> 
> Poi ripeto che comunque il "tu non puoi fare questo" "non puoi andare" "io non ti ci mando" sono eccessivi e inutili.




Beh, ti dico che il coraggio l'ho trovato e come......e tante volte a mio marito lamentavo le cose che non andavano....purtroppo senza risultati. spesso dovevo sentirmi dire che io ero esagerata, che volevo sempre le cose perfette, che ero pesante........e che se non mi andava bene potevo trovarmene un altro!!!!! si affrontano così i problemi di coppia? Certo neanche con il tradimento però..... 


io credo di capire come si sente mio marito, l'averlo visto tanto soffrire mi ha confermato la grande cazzata che ho fatto....ed ecco perchè ho sempre sopportato i suoi controlli


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> Beh, ti dico che il coraggio l'ho trovato e come......e tante volte a mio marito lamentavo le cose che non andavano....purtroppo senza risultati. spesso dovevo sentirmi dire che io ero esagerata, che volevo sempre le cose perfette, che ero pesante........e che se non mi andava bene potevo trovarmene un altro!!!!! si affrontano così i problemi di coppia? Certo neanche con il tradimento però.....
> 
> 
> io credo di capire come si sente mio marito, l'averlo visto tanto soffrire mi ha confermato la grande cazzata che ho fatto....ed ecco perchè ho sempre sopportato i suoi controlli


Esatto, tu credi di capire...puoi immaginare ma non puoi sapere esattamente.
Ma una domanda mi viene spontanea....adesso quelle "cose che non andavano" si sono volatilizzate? E se cosi non è perché adesso dici di amarlo e di voler invecchiare con lui?
Se non ti avesse scoperto invece? Avresti continuato a goderti "l'isola felice solo tua"?


----------



## stellina (18 Febbraio 2012)

ciao a entrambi. per esperienza di tradita e traditrice mi sembra che nel vostro rapporto manchi la sicurezza e la libertà. scusate la franchezza ma mi sembra che vi rimpalliate le colpe invece di porvi una semplice domanda: quanto una persona può resistere ad una pressione emotiva (qui c'è da entrambe le parti)
riassumo. la moglie tradisce il marito con un collega. il marito inizia un controllo ossessivo che continua nel lungo periodo perchè lui non è sicuro che la moglie scelga il marito (marito insicuro dei sentimenti della moglie). ma questo controllo pressa la moglie e le toglie la libertà di scelta.
allora
x marito: se non smetti di controllarla avrai sempre il dubbio che lei resti con te perchè è l'unica possibilità che ha
x moglie: la tua libertà è fondamentale ma se tuo marito ha queste insicurezze devi lavorare su questo e vedrai che più lui è sicuro del vostro rapporto più la tua libertà aumenterà.
iniziate a cambiare le password....
poi per carità questa è una mia personalissima opinione e mi scuso ma mi sembrate essere entrati in una spirale e se non cambiate marcia affondate!!!


----------



## maryann (18 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Esatto, tu credi di capire...puoi immaginare ma non puoi sapere esattamente.
> Ma una domanda mi viene spontanea....adesso quelle "cose che non andavano" si sono volatilizzate? E se cosi non è perché adesso dici di amarlo e di voler invecchiare con lui?
> Se non ti avesse scoperto invece? Avresti continuato a goderti "l'isola felice solo tua"?


Quoto!


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ...
> x marito: se non smetti di controllarla avrai sempre il dubbio che lei resti con te perchè è l'unica possibilità che ha
> ....


E perché sarebbe l'unica possibilità scusa?


----------



## A.A. (18 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non lo so come ci si senta da traditori, ma lo immagino...ed è per questo che me ne vedo bene dall'esserlo.
> In ogni caso non sono d'accordo con le due frasi quotate.
> La prima: l'unione precedente è stata subito messa in discussione dal tradimento stesso scoperto. Non puoi dire che non avete mai messo in discussione le unioni precedenti, altrimenti non avresti tradito per i motivi descritti.
> La seconda: forse non te ne rendi conto. Il punto non è che seppur inconsciamente col collega in mente ciò non ti distoglie dalla famiglia, il punto è che se hai anche inconsciamente il collega ancora in mente, ciò fa distogliere l'attenzione di tuo marito verso la coppia.


Buon per te ..... e ti auguro di non trovartici mai......per il tuo bene.

quando dico di non aver messo in discussione le famiglie mi riferisco al fatto di non aver pensato di lasciarle....

in merito all'incoscio..... ti dico che se mio marito, nonostante le mie rassicurazioni(+ o - comprensibili e condivisibili) ha dei dubbi sui miei reali sentimenti, null'altro dovrebbe fare, ma non imporsi come un dittatore........piuttosto darmi spazio per capire.
ma ripeto io non ho bisogno di capire un bel niente, tengo alla mia famiglia e non voglio perderla!!! dico solo che il prezzo da pagare mi pare un pò caro.................


----------



## stellinax (18 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E perché sarebbe l'unica possibilità scusa?


 non ho detto che sarebbe l'unica possibilità, dico che secondo me a lui manca sicurezza nel rapporto con lei e per questo la controlla. 
provo con un esempio: se tieni un cane al guinzaglio certo che non scappa ma non saprai mai se scapperebbe se glielo togliessi o se rimarrebbe al tuo fianco. lui deve capire se lei rimarrebbe con lui nonostante la corda lunga...


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> Buon per te ..... e ti auguro di non trovartici mai......per il tuo bene.
> 
> quando dico di non aver messo in discussione le famiglie mi riferisco al fatto di non aver pensato di lasciarle....
> 
> ...


Lui i dubbi li ha sicuramente sui tuoi reali sentimenti...fidati...certo imporsi come un dittatore è inutile anche se a sentire lui non sembrerebbe cosi.

Comunque mi farebbe piacere se volessi rispondere alla mia domanda di qualche post sopra (adesso quelle "cose che non andavano" si sono volatilizzate? E se cosi non è perché adesso dici di amarlo e di voler invecchiare con lui?
Se non ti avesse scoperto invece? Avresti continuato a goderti "l'isola felice solo tua"?)


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

stellinax ha detto:


> non ho detto che sarebbe l'unica possibilità, dico che secondo me a lui manca sicurezza nel rapporto con lei e per questo la controlla.
> provo con un esempio: se tieni un cane al guinzaglio certo che non scappa ma non saprai mai se scapperebbe se glielo togliessi o se rimarrebbe al tuo fianco. lui deve capire se lei rimarrebbe con lui nonostante la corda lunga...


L'esempio del cane non rende bene l'idea però. Qui la corda non c'è ne corta ne lunga se il cane vuole scappare può scappare.


----------



## A.A. (18 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lui i dubbi li ha sicuramente sui tuoi reali sentimenti...fidati...certo imporsi come un dittatore è inutile anche se a sentire lui non sembrerebbe cosi.
> 
> Comunque mi farebbe piacere se volessi rispondere alla mia domanda di qualche post sopra (adesso quelle "cose che non andavano" si sono volatilizzate? E se cosi non è perché adesso dici di amarlo e di voler invecchiare con lui?
> Se non ti avesse scoperto invece? Avresti continuato a goderti "l'isola felice solo tua"?)



A sentir lui non sembrerebbe........ed infatti dice che "alla cene non mi ci manda"......dittatore sembra o non sembra?????

Le cose che non andavano sono state sviscerate davanti ad uno psigologo da quando è scoppiata la bomba, la terapia ci ha aiutati a capire i limiti di entrambi, le cause e soprattutto a trovare le soluzioni. Quindi ti dico che i problemi sono stati risolti...certo come in tutte le coppie normali ci sono alti e bassi, ma ora abbiamo capito come afforntare i periodacci. 
Infatti ieri ho scritto:"...le cose filerebbero liscie se.......", il se in questione è riferito a quel collega, nominarlo fà scoppiare la rivoluzione......gli scatena l'atomo impazzito...esce dai binari.......io voglio comprenderlo, cerco di capire cosa provi.
Ma lui capisce me?

dire cosa sarebbe successo se.........è impossibile. se fossi ipocrita ti risponderei in un certo modo, ma non lo faccio.
detto francamente non lo sò proprio.....le variabili sono troppe.

Spero di aver risposto esaustivamente alle tue domande....


----------



## maryann (18 Febbraio 2012)

Da traditrice ti voglio chiedere se tu per amore sei disposta a fare qualche rinuncia.
Io ad esempio per agevolare la ricostruzione e la serenità di mio marito non ho piú visto lui.
Questa cosa per me è stata una premessa utile al recupero del rapporto.


----------



## A.A. (18 Febbraio 2012)

maryann ha detto:


> Da traditrice ti voglio chiedere se tu per amore sei disposta a fare qualche rinuncia.
> Io ad esempio per agevolare la ricostruzione e la serenità di mio marito non ho piú visto lui.
> Questa cosa per me è stata una premessa utile al recupero del rapporto.



Ti rispondo SI!!!


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2012)

maryann ha detto:


> Da traditrice ti voglio chiedere se tu per amore sei disposta a fare qualche rinuncia.
> Io ad esempio per agevolare la ricostruzione e la serenità di mio marito *non ho piú visto lui.*
> Questa cosa per me è stata una premessa utile al recupero del rapporto.




scusa, ma non è il minimo??
non vedo da che altro punto si possa partire per cercare di recuperare...


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> A sentir lui non sembrerebbe........ed infatti dice che "alla cene non mi ci manda"......dittatore sembra o non sembra?????
> 
> Le cose che non andavano sono state sviscerate davanti ad uno psigologo da quando è scoppiata la bomba, la terapia ci ha aiutati a capire i limiti di entrambi, le cause e soprattutto a trovare le soluzioni. Quindi ti dico che i problemi sono stati risolti...certo come in tutte le coppie normali ci sono alti e bassi, ma ora abbiamo capito come afforntare i periodacci.
> Infatti ieri ho scritto:"...le cose filerebbero liscie se.......", il se in questione è riferito a quel collega, nominarlo fà scoppiare la rivoluzione......gli scatena l'atomo impazzito...esce dai binari.......io voglio comprenderlo, cerco di capire cosa provi.
> ...


E tu non nominargli il collega se gli da fastidio no? Mia moglie effettivamente lo nomina pochissimo e quando sento quel nome non è una bella sensazione...ma di certo non scoppia nessuna rivoluzione.

Quando dicevo "a sentire lui" intendevo in base a quello che ha scritto...poi io mica sono li ad ascoltarmelo tutto il giorno come te.

Comunque tu CERCHI di capire lui e lui magari CERCA di capire te...ma non è detto che ci riusciate.


----------



## maryann (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> Ti rispondo SI!!!


E allora sii coerente con quello che hai risposto e vedrai che le cose si aggiusteranno.
Non credo che rinunciare a queste cene e a vedere lui sia cosí difficile, penso che potrai trovare i tuoi spazi e la tua libertà in mille altri modi.


----------



## Mal Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

*Ma de ke?*



A.A. ha detto:


> Beh, ti dico che il coraggio l'ho trovato e come......e tante volte a mio marito lamentavo le cose che non andavano....purtroppo senza risultati. spesso dovevo sentirmi dire che io ero esagerata, che volevo sempre le cose perfette, che ero pesante........e che se non mi andava bene potevo trovarmene un altro!!!!! si affrontano così i problemi di coppia? Certo neanche con il tradimento però.....
> 
> 
> io credo di capire come si sente mio marito, l'averlo visto tanto soffrire mi ha confermato la grande cazzata che ho fatto....ed ecco perchè ho sempre sopportato i suoi controlli


A lei:
Ma smetterla di giusticarsi? e fare qualcosa di concreto per dimostrare veramente che sei pentita? 
Come al solito (fate tutte così) prima hai tentato di prevaricare tuo marito, e dopo esserti fatta scopare (brutta eh come frase!!!) sei ancora qui che frigni, solo perchè lui ti ha chiesto di smetterla con le cene aziendali? 
Ma ti rileggi dopo aver scritto? salvare il matrimonio? lo avesse fatto lui quello che hai fatto tu, gli avresti fatto trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e da come ti atteggi, è evidente che stai mentendo.

A lui:
Stai sprecando tempo, se lei nn capisce, falla finita prima di essere costretto a dire e fare cose che ti porteranno inevitabilmente dalla parte del torto, lei ti ha tradito, perchè tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

Mal Registrato ha detto:


> A lei:
> Ma smetterla di giusticarsi? e fare qualcosa di concreto per dimostrare veramente che sei pentita?
> Come al solito (fate tutte così) prima hai tentato di prevaricare tuo marito, e dopo esserti fatta scopare (brutta eh come frase!!!) sei ancora qui che frigni, solo perchè lui ti ha chiesto di smetterla con le cene aziendali?
> Ma ti rileggi dopo aver scritto? salvare il matrimonio? lo avesse fatto lui quello che hai fatto tu, gli avresti fatto trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e da come ti atteggi, è evidente che stai mentendo.
> ...


Eeh....ma lei cerca di capirlo eh


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te...ed infatti non lo sto considerando come un amico con cui uscire, con cui confidarsi, con cui chattare,con cui andare a ballare, con cui andare al cinema....è solo un collega con cui, insieme ad altri 6/7 colleghi, andarsi a mangiare una pizza una volta ogni tanto.......chiedo troppo secondo te?


Secondo me chiedi troppo! Cazzo ti sei scopata un collega e pretendi di poter uscire con altri colleghi che ti scoperesti con piacere se ne avessi l'opportunità. Ma ragiona ragazza, lui la vede così, e non centra il perdono o no, semplicemente tu con lui dovete fare un percorso che non avete fatto per nulla, quello per cui lui possa inziare a credere di nuovo in te, se ne sarà capace. Nel frattempo va da un terapeuta, ma comunque sia fatti nuove amicizie, ti sei già giocata i colleghi con questa immonda stronzata che hai fatto e non ci sono scuse che tengano.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse non mi sono espresso correttamente io non voglio imporre nulla e non voglio fare nessun tipo
> di ricatto però è ovvio che in base ai suoi comportamenti io tragga alcune considerazioni:
> perchè ci tiene così tanto ad andare a queste cene?
> perche non riesce a staccarsi completamente a lui?



Perfetto ora a parere mio ci siamo. Ed adesso non credi sia arrivato il momento che tua moglie ti risponda ? 
D'altronde già conosci la mia risposta, personalmente NON esiste che mia moglie possa avere in alcun modo dei contatti con l'ex amante. 

Per chi leggesse la mia ultima affermazione, sappia che, quando io seppi del tradimento, dissi oltre tanti e tanti discorsi tra me e mia moglie che, poteva se voleva parlare con lui e prendersi il tempo che le serviva per capire e capirsi. La sua risposta fu per me qualcosa di meraviglioso.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. (la moglie) ha detto:


> Salve, vedo che molto avete scritto.......
> 
> Ieri sera abbiamo seguito il consiglio di molti, abbiamo lasciato il PC ed abbiamo parlato. Volete sapere come è andata a finire? Ovviamente mega litigata.........e mio marito è uscito questa mattina dicendomi che non sarebbe tornato a pranzo.
> 
> ...


Io adesso al posto del marito due lacrime le verserei, anche perchè ha detto che lo ama, è stata sincera a dire che il collega nonostante ancora sta nei suoi pensieri, lei voglia soltanto invecchiare col marito, e questo se par poco è sincerità! 

Però ci sono degli scotti da pagare, e mi riferisco alla moglie, degli scotti che sono riferiti a quelle poche volte che incontreresti l'ex; devi riuscire a capire che tuo marito probabilmente non può uscire fuori dallo stato in cui si trova se come opzione tu metti ciò, come lui deve capire che, tu hai bisogno dei tuoi spazi, spazi che servono a te e non solo per te ma anche per la famiglia.
Ma la mia rimane opinione comunque di parte.


----------



## Eliade (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. ha detto:


> Buon per te ..... e ti auguro di non trovartici mai......per il tuo bene.
> 
> quando dico di non aver messo in discussione le famiglie mi riferisco al fatto di non aver pensato di lasciarle....
> 
> ...


Lo spero. Ho una fifa pazzesca di trovarmi al posto tuo.  
...anche se al momento non c'è la possibilità...:carneval:


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2012)

A.A. (la moglie) ha detto:


> Salve, vedo che molto avete scritto.......
> 
> Ieri sera abbiamo seguito il consiglio di molti, abbiamo lasciato il PC ed abbiamo parlato. Volete sapere come è andata a finire? Ovviamente mega litigata.........e mio marito è uscito questa mattina dicendomi che non sarebbe tornato a pranzo.
> 
> ...



E invece ci dovresti rinunciare volentieri per far star più sereno tuo marito e proprio perché te lo chiede lui.
E' così complicato come concetto?
Lui ci starebbe male, quindi se dici di amarlo e di voler invecchiare con lui un "sacrificio" lo puoi fare anche tu.
E guarda che non è niente in confronto a quello che sta facendo tuo marito per il vostro matrimonio, CREDIMI! 
Lui sta facendo uno sforzo enorme per cercare di ricostruire, per cercare dei buoni motivi per continuare a stare con te, lui sta soffrendo.
Ma tu che ne sai di queste cose, se ti è bastata un po' di routine familiare per farti superare il confine, per voler ritrovare una manciata di emozioni, chi è così egoista come può capire cosa prova il tradito?
Sì, sono di parte e ti dico sinceramente che sono le persone come te che distruggono la vita degli altri e i loro sogni e ti voglio ancora dire che dovresti inginocchiarti davanti a lui tutte le volte che ti passa davanti ed esserle grata per tutta la vita, perché vedi, un'offesa come quella che tu hai recato a lui non passerà mai completamente e il tuo marito ne porterà i segni per sempre, su questo ci puoi giurare.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

Cara A.A. la mia esperienza è questa: il mio (ormai ex) marito andava abbastanza spesso a cene aziendali che poi ho scoperto organizzava lui... A queste "innocenti" cene c'era anche la sua amante-collega ed era un modo per rimanere soli nel dopo-cena... fingevano di tornare a casa poi si chiamavano e si incontravano al solito motel... Che squallore...
Ovviamente appena scoperti la partecipazione alle cene ha avuto un crollo esponenziale... anch'io avevo posto il vincolo di non rivederla mai più, tanto meno alle cene! Capisco tuo marito...l'angoscia di sapervi ancora vicini... Dovresti fare tu uno sforzo, è il  minimo che puoi fare per tutto il dolore che hai causato alla tua famiglia...

Ingenua


----------



## Niko74 (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara A.A. la mia esperienza è questa: il mio (ormai ex) marito andava abbastanza spesso a cene aziendali che poi ho scoperto organizzava lui... *A queste "innocenti" cene c'era anche la sua amante-collega ed era un modo per rimanere soli nel dopo-cena... fingevano di tornare a casa poi si chiamavano e si incontravano al solito motel...* Che squallore...
> Ovviamente appena scoperti la partecipazione alle cene ha avuto un crollo esponenziale... anch'io avevo posto il vincolo di non rivederla mai più, tanto meno alle cene! Capisco tuo marito...l'angoscia di sapervi ancora vicini... Dovresti fare tu uno sforzo, è il  minimo che puoi fare per tutto il dolore che hai causato alla tua famiglia...
> 
> Ingenua


Ma allora è uno standard eh? Pure mia moglie uguale uguale


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma allora è uno standard eh? Pure mia moglie uguale uguale


Nico, c'è un 3d intitolato "Un consiglio dalle donne..." e il nuovo utente vuole parlare con te. Sembra importante dal tono dei suoi post


----------



## Flavia (18 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aha. questo è però molto comprensibile. io lo metterei però su un altro piano ... invece controllarti, ti lascerei la scelta fra me e lui. molto più chiaro ed efficiente, ed effettivamente potresti scegliere. chi sceglieresti?


Chiedere di fare una scelta (discorso in generale) è un vero atto di coraggio.
Forse quando non lo si fa, si teme la risposta, e si sa di essere la scelta di ripiego, quella più facile e senza troppe complicazioni. Un duro colpo al proprio ego


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Chiedere di fare una scelta (discorso in generale) è un vero atto di coraggio.
> Forse quando non lo si fa, si teme la risposta, e si sa di essere la scelta di ripiego, quella più facile e senza troppe complicazioni. Un duro colpo al proprio ego


Sì, però l'atto di amarsi è ancora più coraggioso. Chi si ama non dovrebbe temere di mettersi in discussione e perdere la persona che ama. Mettersi in questione è un atto coraggioso ma mai quanto un "ti amo". Motivo per il quale lo esprimo molto, molto cautamente.

Amore è più che una promessa, è dedizione e completa offerta di se stesso all'altro, senza alcuna riserva. Quando l'amore viene meno, allora mettersi in questione è un atto di estremo coraggio, ma quando l'amore è forte, è solo uno scherzo.

Io ho percepito che loro due non scherzano più. Un vero peccato visto che amarsi è così facile, cosi bello ...


----------



## Flavia (18 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì, però l'atto di amarsi è ancora più coraggioso. Chi si ama non dovrebbe temere di mettersi in discussione e perdere la persona che ama. Mettersi in questione è un atto coraggioso ma mai quanto un "ti amo". Motivo per il quale lo esprimo molto, molto cautamente.
> 
> Amore è più che una promessa, è dedizione e completa offerta di se stesso all'altro, senza alcuna riserva. Quando l'amore viene meno, allora mettersi in questione è un atto di estremo coraggio, ma quando l'amore è forte, è solo uno scherzo.
> *
> Io ho percepito che loro due non scherzano più*. Un vero peccato visto che amarsi è così facile, cosi bello ...


Concordo anche amare è un atto di coraggio, però deve essere amore vero e non un nascondersi dietro ad una parola, perchè in quest'ultimo caso poi nascono più guai che altro.
Si pare anche a me di aver capito così, è la vita!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

*il minimo*

che tu devi fare,e mi spiace che tu non lo capisca,è non frequentare fuori dal lavoro il tuo collega,anche se sono cene fra colleghi,aperitivi o quanto altro.
Se tu avessi capito appieno cosa prova tuo marito quando gli fai questa richiesta neanche la faresti.
Dici che tuo marito è geloso,non mi sembra e...bada,non sono un tradito,puoi leggere in altri thread che il patto per proseguire il matrimonio in alcune coppie ,dopo il tradimento, è stato quello di far licenziare il traditore dal posto di lavoro dove c'era l'amante/collega.
il chiedere di non partecipare a cene fra colleghi quando c'è il tuo ex amante è una sacrosanta richiesta,tu mi dirai "deve fidarsi!",è vero,è corretto, ma,mettiti nei suoi panni ,anche prima si fidava e guarda cosa è successo,magari proprio dopo queste cene.


----------



## Sole (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo ad un forum...non mi era mai capitato prima. Ho bisogno di confrontarmi sulla seguente situazione. Circa un anno fà ho tradito mio marito con un collega. Una storia durata poco più di un mese e questo perchè entrambi avevamo famiglia e non avevamo alcuna intenzione di continuare rischiando di metterle in discussione. Mio marito ha comunque scoperto tutto e facendo le sue valutazioni ha deciso di perdonarmi.
> Le cose filerebbero liscie se non fosse che da quando è successo la mia vita è commissariata da lui:
> - il mio cellulare è a sua completa disposizione per controllare telefonate in entrata e uscita, nonchè le relative durate, e per controllare sms (addirittura è riuscito a recuperare parte di sms che erano stati cancellati dal mio cellulare);
> - ha distrutto tutti i miei cd musicali sospettando che qualcuno me lo avesse regalato il collega;
> ...


Sei tu che scegli di rinunciare alla tua libertà. Sei tu che ti sei detta disposta ad accettare ogni sua decisione. E queste sono le sue decisioni.

Io penso che tuo marito, anzichè rielaborare quello che è successo, abbia reagito con rabbia (che ci può stare) pensando di avere diritti illimitati su di te. E sinceramente non penso che sia il modo migliore per affrontare la cosa, soprattutto per impostare un sano rapporto di coppia appagante per entrambi.

Io ho imparato solo recentemente il valore della mia libertà. Essendo ignorante in materia la sto sperimentando, mi sto misurando. E rivendico con forza il mio diritto a farlo perchè sento che questo è il momento giusto. Io non rinuncerei per niente al mondo a sentirmi libera, nemmeno per l'uomo che amo. Anche perchè credo che chi ama, in fondo, crede nell'altro e nella sua capacità di creare i propri confini.

Tuo marito non si fida, è normale. Ma se vuole iniziare un percorso di crescita insieme a te non può ingabbiarti. Perchè ingabbiandoti ingabbia pure se stesso.

Forse, se avere iniziato una terapia, questo tuo disagio verrà fuori. Penso sia giusto che ne parliate e prendiate entrambi coscienza del fatto che così non andate da nessuna parte.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sei tu che scegli di rinunciare alla tua libertà. Sei tu che ti sei detta disposta ad accettare ogni sua decisione. E queste sono le sue decisioni.
> 
> Io penso che tuo marito, anzichè rielaborare quello che è successo, abbia reagito con rabbia (che ci può stare) pensando di avere diritti illimitati su di te. E sinceramente non penso che sia il modo migliore per affrontare la cosa, soprattutto per impostare un sano rapporto di coppia appagante per entrambi.
> 
> ...


Ma Sole che cos'è per te la libertà?
Cioè quali sono i diritti che abbiamo da rivendicare da un coniuge?
Mah...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che tu devi fare,e mi spiace che tu non lo capisca,è non frequentare fuori dal lavoro il tuo collega,anche se sono cene fra colleghi,aperitivi o quanto altro.
> Se tu avessi capito appieno cosa prova tuo marito quando gli fai questa richiesta neanche la faresti.
> Dici che tuo marito è geloso,non mi sembra e...bada,non sono un tradito,puoi leggere in altri thread che il patto per proseguire il matrimonio in alcune coppie ,dopo il tradimento, è stato quello di far licenziare il traditore dal posto di lavoro dove c'era l'amante/collega.
> il chiedere di non partecipare a cene fra colleghi quando c'è il tuo ex amante è una sacrosanta richiesta,tu mi dirai "deve fidarsi!",è vero,è corretto, ma,mettiti nei suoi panni ,anche prima si fidava e guarda cosa è successo,magari proprio dopo queste cene.


Approvo alla grande!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto ora a parere mio ci siamo. Ed adesso non credi sia arrivato il momento che tua moglie ti risponda ?
> D'altronde già conosci la mia risposta, personalmente NON esiste che mia moglie possa avere in alcun modo dei contatti con l'ex amante.
> 
> Per chi leggesse la mia ultima affermazione, sappia che, quando io seppi del tradimento, dissi oltre tanti e tanti discorsi tra me e mia moglie che, poteva se voleva parlare con lui e prendersi il tempo che le serviva per capire e capirsi. La sua risposta fu per me qualcosa di meraviglioso.


Quindi anche tu sei passato in una situazione simile di relazione con un collega?
E ora come vanno le cose?
Quali consigli pensi di potermi dare?
Grazie.


----------



## jamesbond (19 Febbraio 2012)

Ricordo chiaramente il giorno in cui mia moglie in lacrime mi ha chiesto se doveva rinunciare alle "uscite danzanti" per me, premetto che avevo da poco scoperto che lei aveva un'amante trovato nell'ambiente dei balli latini, ora sicuramente avrà pianto altre volte, ma io ricordo in modo nitido solo quel pianto, lei piangeva al pensiero che io potessi impedirle di rivedero, non l'ho mai fatto e ne ho pagato il prezzo.
Cara Moglie, se non riesci a capire l'importanza di tagliare tutti i rapporti con il tuo ex amante, beh allora siete perduti, e bada bene non è detto che riuscirai a riconquistare la sua piena fiducia nemmeno se lo fai, a te la scelta.

Io eviterei di fare piagnistei sul marito despota che ti controlla, non ti sta bene, te ne vai, hai sbagliato e devi pagare e continuerai a farlo fino a che tuo marito non si sentirà abbastanza tranquillo per lasciarti nuovamente i tuoi spazi, oppure puoi mollare tutto nessuno ti obbliga a restare dove sei, se lo fai dovrai essere disponibile a giocare con le sue regole.

JB


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece ci dovresti rinunciare volentieri per far star più sereno tuo marito e proprio perché te lo chiede lui.
> E' così complicato come concetto?
> Lui ci starebbe male, quindi se dici di amarlo e di voler invecchiare con lui un "sacrificio" lo puoi fare anche tu.
> E guarda che non è niente in confronto a quello che sta facendo tuo marito per il vostro matrimonio, CREDIMI!
> ...


A volte mi chiedo se le mie posizioni sono cosí assurde ma poi leggendo alcuni vostri commenti
capisco che non sono cosí sballate...

Voglio ripetere che ritengo giusto e sacrosanto che mia moglie abbia e coltivi una
Sua vita sociale, le sue amicizie e la sua privacy... le ho detto piú volte di cambiare tutte le password e di mettere il pin
al cellulare per farle capire come la penso.

Peró rimango stupefatto quando non riusciamo a trovare un'intesa su posizioni come questa del collega che come dici tu
dovrebbero essere quasi scontate...
Perdere due giorni a discutere "sulle cene" mi lascia pensare e non poco e alla fine senti 
che il nostro rapporto ne esce indebolito.


----------



## Flavia (19 Febbraio 2012)

Non Regitrato ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo se le mie posizioni sono cosí assurde ma poi leggendo alcuni vostri commenti
> Perdere due giorni a discutere "sulle cene" mi lascia pensare e non poco e alla fine senti
> che il nostro rapporto ne esce indebolito.


In effetti sulla questione dovresti porti delle domande e darti delle riposte.
Da ciò che avete scritto la questione sembra abbastanza chiara


----------



## Leda (19 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> In effetti sulla questione dovresti porti delle domande e darti delle riposte.
> Da ciò che avete scritto la questione sembra abbastanza chiara


Sembra abbastanza chiaro che le domande lui se le sia fatte e abbia trovato anche delle possibili risposte.
Sfortunatamente, però, le risposte che si è dato non sono quelle che sperava, e ci sta male.
Serve un po' di tempo, per verificare che le cose stiano veramente come le vede o per essere smentito, ma il ruolo chiave lo gioca la moglie, con il suo atteggiamento. Lui non può far altro che spiegare le sue ragioni, le *loro* ragioni; sta a lei scegliere se le interessano di più queste ragioni condivise, o esclusivamente le proprie.
Immagino la sua amarezza.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Sembra abbastanza chiaro che le domande lui se le sia fatte e abbia trovato anche delle possibili risposte.
> Sfortunatamente, però, le risposte che si è dato non sono quelle che sperava, e ci sta male.
> Serve un po' di tempo, per verificare che le cose stiano veramente come le vede o per essere smentito, ma il ruolo chiave lo gioca la moglie, con il suo atteggiamento. Lui non può far altro che spiegare le sue ragioni, le *loro* ragioni; sta a lei scegliere se le interessano di più queste ragioni condivise, o esclusivamente le proprie.
> Immagino la sua amarezza.


Già di per se non è facile superare un tradinento con tutte le questioni e le problematiche che esso comporta.
Se a questo si agginge che il partner non ti riesce a dare sicurezza e certezze la cosa diventa
molto dura da superare.


----------



## Leda (19 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Già di per se non è facile superare un tradinento con tutte le questioni e le problematiche che esso comporta.
> Se a questo si agginge che il partner non ti riesce a dare sicurezza e certezze la cosa diventa
> molto dura da superare.


Esatto! Più che superare ci si trova a contemplare l'ipotesi di essere al capolinea come coppia 
Spero per lui che si tratti solo di un momento di confusione, per sua moglie, e che lei capisca presto quali sono le sue effettive priorità.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo se le mie posizioni sono cosí assurde ma poi leggendo alcuni vostri commenti
> capisco che non sono cosí sballate...
> 
> Voglio ripetere che ritengo giusto e sacrosanto che mia moglie abbia e coltivi una
> ...


Ma vediamo una cosa...
Tu che ne pensi se lei ti dicesse che ha un amico del cuore e vuole tenerselo?


----------



## Flavia (19 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Sembra abbastanza chiaro che le domande lui se le sia fatte e abbia trovato anche delle possibili risposte.
> Sfortunatamente, però, le risposte che si è dato non sono quelle che sperava, e ci sta male.
> Serve un po' di tempo, per verificare che le cose stiano veramente come le vede o per essere smentito, ma il ruolo chiave lo gioca la moglie, con il suo atteggiamento. Lui non può far altro che spiegare le sue ragioni, le *loro* ragioni; sta a lei scegliere se le interessano di più queste ragioni condivise, o esclusivamente le proprie.
> Immagino la sua amarezza.


Ciao Regina,
hai ragione farsi delle domande ed accettare la verità delle possibili risposte, è doloroso e molto difficile da accettare ( ne so qualcosa!!!).
La vita è una questione di scelte e conseguenze: ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria ( a volte)


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Sole che cos'è per te la libertà?
> Cioè quali sono i diritti che abbiamo da rivendicare da un coniuge?
> Mah...


Il diritto di coltivare i propri spazi, ad esempio. Non è così scontato che accada. Il diritto ad essere innanzitutto una persona che dispone di se stessa come meglio crede a seconda del momento che sta vivendo.

La libertà è per me un diritto che va esercitato, ma anche allenato. E' difficile trovare un equilibrio tra la libera espressione di se stessi e il rispetto per l'altro.

Io credo che in una vera coppia ci sia questo equilibrio. Se in un rapporto uno fa il cane da guardia e l'altro vive camminando in ginocchio sui ceci c'è qualcosa che non funziona, a prescindere dal tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il diritto di coltivare i propri spazi, ad esempio. Non è così scontato che accada. Il diritto ad essere innanzitutto una persona che dispone di se stessa come meglio crede a seconda del momento che sta vivendo.
> 
> La libertà è per me un diritto che va esercitato, ma anche allenato. E' difficile trovare un equilibrio tra la libera espressione di se stessi e il rispetto per l'altro.
> 
> Io credo che in una vera coppia ci sia questo equilibrio. Se in un rapporto uno fa il cane da guardia e l'altro vive camminando in ginocchio sui ceci c'è qualcosa che non funziona, a prescindere dal tradimento.



Cane da guardia?
Mah io ho sempre pensato che nessuno si metta assieme ad un altra persona per certe cose...
Ma solo per il benessere o vantaggio reciproco no?

Guarda che fare il cane da guardia è un impegno mica da poco eh?
Ma ammetto che possano esistere persone che scambino la guardia per attenzioni alla loro persona no?

Se una persona ha una vita molto piena e dotata di grandi interessi...in genere si ritrova rimproverato perchè non dà abbastanza attenzioni no? Altro che can da guardia...

Vivere con un can da guardia dev' essere molto brutto e stressante...mah...


----------



## Mal Registrato (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il diritto di coltivare i propri spazi, ad esempio. Non è così scontato che accada. Il diritto ad essere innanzitutto una persona che dispone di se stessa come meglio crede a seconda del momento che sta vivendo.
> 
> La libertà è per me un diritto che va esercitato, ma anche allenato. E' difficile trovare un equilibrio tra la libera espressione di se stessi e il rispetto per l'altro.
> 
> Io credo che in una vera coppia ci sia questo equilibrio. Se in un rapporto uno fa il cane da guardia e l'altro vive camminando in ginocchio sui ceci c'è qualcosa che non funziona, a prescindere dal tradimento.


La fiducia è una cosa importante, e forse è proprio il venir meno di questa che fà si che il tradimento sia ancora più amaro e difficile da superare.
Lui aveva la massima fiducia di lei, quando le diceva che sarebbe andata alla cena con i colleghi, per distrarsi un pò, per potersi interfacciare, allacciare rapporti che avrebbero aiutato il team di lavoro per affiatarlo meglio, o chissa quale altra cazzata, e poi: "sai abbiamo tirato tardi a dire minchiate con i colleghi". 

Tu ti fidi, puoi protestare appena un pochino, ma poi passi per un despota retrogrado, o peggio di uno che nn si fida, e allora taci e anzi chiedi:"com'è andata amore la serata? " 

invece....

Lei alla prima si fà corteggiare, alla seconda si fà baciare, alla terza si fà scopare....


----------



## maryann (20 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo se le mie posizioni sono cosí assurde ma poi leggendo alcuni vostri commenti
> capisco che non sono cosí sballate...
> 
> Voglio ripetere che ritengo giusto e sacrosanto che mia moglie abbia e coltivi una
> ...


hai ragione in quello che scrivi, però a mio avviso credo che tua moglie ora sta attraversando un periodo di confusione, ha ancora in mente l'ex e deve capire veramente quali sono le sue priorità e comportarsi di conseguenza. a volte non è facile nenche per loro uscire da questa situazione.

ti riporto il post che ho letto in un'altra discussione che può essere di spunto:
...la ricetta per voltare pagina è, appunto voltare pagina. tagliare tutto: telefonate, sms, mail, il tempo passato insieme... io mi sono tolto dal progetto in cui lavorava questa persona (non senza conseguenze lavorative, tra l'altro) devi azzerare la frequentazione, o ridurla il più possibile vicino allo zero. non è indolore, ma funziona. e nel mio caso non ha lasciato nessun rimpianto. però c'è un piccolo particolare: devi volerlo veramente, e leggendoti non è che dai proprio questa impressione...

vedi la chiave è tutta qui, tua moglie deve volerlo vermente, forse lei ancora non ha maturato questa consapevolezza, mi auguro per te e per la tua sofferenza che arrivi presto a farlo, anche perchè se dice che ti ama e tiene alla vostra famiglia è gia sulla strada giusta ma oltre alle parole deve passare anche ai fatti!


----------



## Bacciano (20 Febbraio 2012)

Classica situazione, nella maggior parte dei casi il tradimento avviene in questi contesti lavorativi, dove i colleghi avendo l'opportunità di stare tutti i giorni assieme, volano con la fantasia, quella fantasia che, solo la loro testa crea, perchè si crea 
una situazione di confidenza-complicità-infatuazione-innamoramento che poi sfocia anche nel sesso!

Se a questo aggiungi tutte le questioni ed i problemi familiari che non hai con il collega, il tradimento diventa ancora più facile.

Questo è quello che dovrebbe capire tua moglie, proprio questa consapevolezza dovrebbe farle ridimensionare la storia col collega per agevolare la ricostruzione del vostro rapporto.


----------

